# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Παιχνίδια μυαλού

## Ondine

Και μιλάμε για άσχημα παιχνίδια. Πολύ άσχημα. Όσοι από εσάς παλεύετε κάθε μέρα με το φαγητό, ξέρετε πολύ καλά τι εννοώ. Ειμαι 1,73 και δεν έχω ιδέα πόσα κιλά είμαι. Έχω να ζυγιστώ πάνω από χρόνο και δεν πρόκειται να το ξανακάνω ποτέ. Με αηδιάζει και μόνο η σκέψη της ζυγαριάς, καθώς πριν από πολύ καιρό περνούσα επιεικώς απαίσια με το να ζυγίζομαι 700 φορές τη μέρα και με το να φοβάμαι να πιω νερό μην τυχόν και φουσκώσει το στομάχι μου. Είχα φτάσει 56 κιλά. Πέταξα τη ζυγαριά και σταμάτησα αυτό το παιχνίδι. Αποτέλεσμα να παχύνω. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβώς, σίγουρα πάνω από 6 κιλά, πάντως άλλαξα τα ρούχα μου. Και αργότερα, τον περασμένο χειμώνα έβαλα και άλλα. Πώς το κατάλαβα? κοιτώντας φωτογραφίες. Έδειχνα απαίσια. Χοντρή. Και τότε ξύπνησα και αποφάσισα να αδυνατίσω και πάλι. Το φετινό καλοκαίρι το πήγαινα χαλαρά, αλλά από τέλη Αυγούστου και μετά, με πήρε η μπάλα. Μετράω θερμίδες συνέχεια. Έχω να φάω κανονικό φαγητό 2 μήνες. τρέφομαι με κουλούρια, καφέδες, αγγούρια, παγωτά από το περίπτερο με συγκεκριμένες θερμίδες και φροντίζω να μην ξεπερνάω ποτέ τις 1200. Τα αποτελέσματα ήρθαν πιο άμεσα απ' όσο περίμενα. τα παντελόνια μου πέφτουν κυριολεκτικά στο πάτωμα. Πιάνω τις φούστες μου με κοκαλάκια και καρφίτσες για να μπορέσω να τις φορέσω έξω. Κοιτάζω αυτή τη στιγμή τους καρπούς μου καθώς γράφω στο πληκτρολόγιο και νιώθω άγρια χαρά γιατί είναι πολύ αδύνατοι. Βγήκα πρόσφατα φωτογραφίες και ανακουφίστηκα. Είμαι και πάλι ο παλιός εαυτός κι ας μην ξέρω πόσα ακριβώς κιλά μπορεί να είμαι. Και δεν με νοιάζει το νούμερο. Μαρέσουν οι πεταγμένες φλέβες στην κοιλιά μου, τα κόκαλα που πλέον φαίνονται στη λεκάνη μου, τα ρουφηγμένα μου μάγουλα. Όμως ΞΕΡΩ ότι αυτά που γράφω τώρα είναι αρρωστημένα. Η εικόνα μου είναι όλη η ζωή μου και δεν θα απαλλαγώ ποτέ από αυτό. Έχω πάει κατα καιρούς σε άπειρους ψυχολόγος και ψυχιάτρους, άλλοι με βοήθησαν παροδικά, άλλοι δεν κατάφεραν ποτέ τίποτα. Το μόνο που ξέρω σίγουρα από όλους αυτούς είναι ότι ανήκω στους ανθρώπους με διαταραχή άγχους. Παθαίνω πανικούς, εξάρσεις του στρες που με εμποδίζουν καμιά φορά να είμαι λειτουργική. Η σχέση μου με τον πατέρα μου ήταν πάντα περίπλοκη και παράξενη, πάντα ένιωθα υποβιβασμένη και μειωμένη. Βίωνα την κριτική του πολύ άσχημα και εξακολουθώ να την βιώνω. Νιώθω ότι με το να ελεγχω πλήρως την μορφή του σώματός μου, δίνω επιτέλους στον εαυτό μου την προσοχή που του αξίζει. Νιώθω σαν φάντασμα, σαν σκιά από την αφαγία και την ταλαιπωρία, αλλά κατά βάθος όλο αυτό με κάνει ευτυχισμένη. Νιώθω ότι με τιμωρώ για να με επιβραβεύσω. Το αγόρι μου λέει ότι αδυνάτισα πολύ πλέον, ότι δεν θέλει να χάσω άλλα, ότι ίσως πρέπει να βάλω κιόλας, αλλά δεν τον πιστεύω και σ' αυτό λέω αλήθεια. Θεωρώ πως κατά βάθος του αρέσει η τωρινή μου εικόνα περισσότερο από αυτήν που είχα όταν με γνώρισε. Σήμερα είχα φάει προφανώς τόσο λίγο που πριν άκουσα έναν δυνατό θόρυβο και αισθάνθηκα τον εγκέφαλό μου να νεκρώνει, δεν ήταν ότι τρόμαξα, αλλά ακόμα και αυτός ο θόρυβος συνδέθηκε στο κεφάλι μου με έναν παρανοϊκό τρόπο με το φαγητό. Ήταν σαν να το άκουσα αυτό επειδή πεινάω. Και έφαγα κάτι λίγο, σαν πατατάκια. Να μου ανέβει η πίεση. Και τώρα νιώθω τύψεις. Καπνίζω όλη μέρα για να μην σκέφτομαι το φαγητό. Κοιμάμαι πολλές ώρες όταν μπορώ για να μην τρώω. Υπάρχουν όμως μέρες που έχω υποχρεώσεις. Και αυτές οι μέρες είναι ο εφιάλτης μου. Φοβάμαι ότι θα χρειαστεί να φάω παραπάνω από το λίγο που τρώω για να ανταπεξέλθω μέσα στη μέρα. Και από το φόβο μου, τελικά δεν τρώω. Μασάω τσίχλες, καπνίζω και είμαι στη σχολή για παράδειγμα και ζαλίζομαι τόσο που φοβάμαι ότι αν σηκωθώ θα πέσω κάτω. Προς το παρόν τίποτα κακό δεν έχει συμβεί, αλλά για πόσο? Για πόσο θα ταλαιπωρούμαι έτσι? Έχασα τόσα κιλά μέσα σε 2 μήνες και κάτι, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να τα πάρω πίσω για κανέναν λόγο. Έπίσης να σημειώσω, ότι έχω γίνει υπερβολικά επιθετική, κυρίως με το αγόρι μου, είμαι οξύθυμη, νευριάζω συνεχώς, μιλάω απότομα, θέλω να χτυπήσω κόσμο, θέλω να ουρλιάξω σε όλους να πάν να γαααααα@@. Έχω την ψευδαίσθηση ότι αν βάλω έστω και ένα κιλό ας πούμε, θα βιώσω αυτομάτως την απόρριψη από τους πάντες. Τρέμουν τα χέρια μου τώρα. Αγχώθηκα. Είπα πολλά. Δίνω πάσα σε κάποιον άλλον που έχει την διάθεση να απαντήσει σε μια τρελή που μάλλον δεν είναι ανορεξική αλλά σίγουρα έχει χοντρό πρόβλημα......

----------


## le.ka

Νομίζω πως όχι μόνο είσαι, αλλά έχεις χωθεί για τα καλά στο τριπάκι της νευρικής ανορεξίας. Κάνε κάτι για να οδηγήσεις τον εαυτό σου στο φως. Σου μιλάω από την εντελώς αντίπερα όχθη, όμως διάβασα πολλά κοινά στοιχεία στην ψυχολογία και τη συμπεριφορά μας...

----------


## Ondine

θελω να βαλω ενα τελος ΤΩΡΑ. σε όλα. δεν αντεξα άλλο τοσο καιρό αφαγη και εφαγα ολοκληρο παστέλι 575 θερμίδων και 2 μικρά σάντουιτς το ενα με ντοματα και το αλλο με βρωμοκασέρι. νιώθω άθλια έβαλα στόχο να μην βαλω μπουκια στο στομα μου για το επόμενο 24ωρο για να εξαφανιστούν όλα αυτά από πάνω μου. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το αντέξω όμως εχω κουραστεί πολύ. Τόσο που κάνω περίεργες σκέψεις αυτή τη στιγμή. Να κοιμηθω για παντα, να κάνω κάτι που θα αναγκαστούν να με τρέχουν στο νοσοκομείο και να περασω εκει μερες και να μην σκεφτομαι τιποτα. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ?? ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩΤΕΡΜΑ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## poisonivy

Πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω.Ζυγίζομαι κάθε 2 ώρες.Είμαι 1.70 και 55 κιλά,στόχος μου είναι να φτάσω τα 50.Έχει γίνει εμμονή.Κάθε φορά που τρώω αισθάνομαι άχρηστη και αδύναμη.Μισώ τον εαυτό μου στην κυριολεξία.Πριν ένα χρόνο ζύγιζα 80 κιλά.Έχασα 25 κιλά μέσα σε 3 μήνες.Και από τότε όλη μου η ζωή περιστρέφεται γύρω από θερμίδες,νηστείες,κλάμα,πό ο.

----------


## Ondine

Τι θα κάνουμε γλυκό μου Poison? Αναρωτιέμαι τι σημαίνει όλο αυτό για μας.... Κάτι μας έχει πληγώσει ανεπανόρθωτα και πιστεύω ότι θέλουμε να τιμωρούμε και να βασανίζουμε τον εαυτό μας πριν προλάβει να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος για μας. Εγώ αυτό καταλαβαίνω. Με "τραυματίζω" για να μην μπορεί να με τραυματίσει τίποτα άλλο, τίποτα που να είναι έξω από τον έλεγχό μου. Γιατί ακόμα και αν προσπαθήσει κάποιος, είμαι ήδη στον πάτο δεν έχει πιο κάτω.....Και ας με κράξει όλο το σύμπαν, αλλά θέλω να σου πω μπράβο που έχασες τόσα κιλά. Κι εγώ κάποτε με ύψος 1,73 ζύγιζα κοντά 90 κιλά/ Έτσι ξεκίνησαν όλα κάάάάάποτε. Έτσι έπεσα στα 56 και έτσι τώρα υποθέτω πως είμαι κάπου εκεί τριγύρω. Θέλει δύναμη για να χάσεις, θέλει δύναμη για να κρατήσεις. Θέλει δύναμη να μπορείς να κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέφτη. Και θέλει ακόμα περισσότερη δύναμη να πεις στον εαυτό σου ότι όλο αυτό είναι μια φούσκα. ΦΟΥΣΚΑ. Σκάει μπροστά στα μάτια μας αλλά εμείς βλέπουμε ακόμα το φάντασμά της, με φαντάσματα ζούμε. Φαντάσματα είμαστε. Το λέω και το παραδέχομαι όμως, φάντασμα θέλω να παραμείνω αν αυτό είναι που χρειάζεται για να μην νιώθω απόρριψη. Πάντα την βίωνα όταν είχα κιλά και είναι κάτι που δεν θα το ανεχτώ ποτέ ξανά στη ζωή μου. ΠΟΤΕ. Και είναι τραγικό που όλοι λένε σημασία έχει το πώς νιώθεις μέσα σου. @@. Εγώ κάποτε ένιωθα καλά στα 90 κιλά μου, δεν με ενοιαζε να χάσω ούτε γραμμάριο. Ήμουν γλυκιά, ευγενική, συμπαθητική, είχα χιούμορ και ήμουν έτοιμη να δώσω αγάπη, φιλία, έρωτα. Όμως όχι. Το πώς φαινόταν η κοιλιά μου είχε τελικά σημασία. Ο πατέρας μου με κορόιδευε που είχα κιλά. Οι συμμαθητές μου με κορόιδευαν που ήμουν παχουλή και που ενώ ήμουν έτσι είχα το ΘΡΑΣΟΣ να γουστάρω ένα παιδί το οποίο έλεγε πως πρέπει να πάω να βρω έναν στα κυβικά μου. Θράσος το θεωρούσαν. Είναι θράσος για την κοινωνία μας να ζητάς κάτι αν σαρέσει να τρως. Πρέπει να σου φτάνει μόνο το φαϊ σου. Και είμαι εναντίον αυτού. Όμως ρωτάω τον έξυπνο τον εαυτό μου: εσύ η πλέον αδύνατη και όμορφη κοπέλα θα γύρναγε τώρα να κοιτάξει κάποιον χοντρούλη? Ε? ΘΑ ΓΥΡΝΑΓΕ? Εγώ που κράζω όλους αυτούς που κοιτάνε την εξωτερική εμφάνιση, μπορώ από μόνη μου να δείξω ότι εμένα δε με νοιάζει, όταν το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάω είναι το πώς ειναι ο άλλος? Είναι εύκολο να το παίζεις μάγκας. Δύσκολο να είσαι πραγματικά όμως. Τι κι αν τώρα από την αφαγία δεν είμαι γλυκιά, ούτε συμπαθητική? Τι κι αν είμαι απότομη και δύστροπη με όλους? Οι άλλοι τρέχουν πίσω σου για κοκαλιάρικα πόδια και ρουφηγμένα μάγουλα. Θα ήταν μαζί μου αυτός που έχουμε σχέση υποτίθεται, αν ήμουν αλλιώς? Απαντάω όχι, με μια επιφύλαξη περί του 1%. Είναι ο τύπος που στο σχολείο θα με κορόιδευε για τα κιλά μου. Κι ας λέει τώρα ότι με αγαπάει και ότι θα με αγαπάει όπως και να γίνω. Η εξωτερική μου εμφάνιση του έδωσε την ευκαιρία να με γνωρίσει για να τα λέει αυτά. Αλλιώς μηδέν. Τίποτα. Ούτε τη σκιά μου να περνάει δεν θα πρόσεχε. Όποιος έχει τα κότσια να είναι όπως γουστάρει επειδή του ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ όμως, ακόμα και 200 κιλά, μετά χαράς να του πω και μπράβο και ό,τι θέλει. Να έχει τα κότσια να το υποστηρίζει και να μην κλαίγεται. Εγώ όμως δεν μπορώ και το παραδέχομαι. Δεν έχω τα κότσια να τρώω πλέον. Δεν έχω κότσια να τρώω απορρίψεις. Έχω ψεύτικα κότσια να αρνούμαι να ζω μια φυσιολογική ζωή για να κερδίσω μια διάφανη οντότητα, με αηδιάζει και το γουστάρω ταυτόχρονα να νιώθω διάφανη, άφαγη, αέρας κοπανιστός. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να με πειράξει έτσι. Μόνο ο εαυτός μου. Οι ειδικοί που "κανονικά" πρέπει να επισκεφτώ δεν πρόκειται στον αιώνα τον άπαντα να με κάνουν "καλά". Προφανώς ποτέ δεν ήμουν, ρε αδερφέ. Πόσα λεφτά έχω σκάσει σε γιατρούς και φάρμακα μόνο εγώ ξέρω. Έχω αποφασίσει να ζω τη ζωή μου με κανόνες αλλά όχι με τους κανόνες της ψυχολογίας, της ψυχιατρικής και τους συμβατικούς κανόνες όλων μας. Δικοί μου κανόνες. Εγώ ζω τη ζωή μου, κανένας άλλος. Φάω, δεν φάω, γίνω χοντρή, δεν γίνω δεν θα επηρεάσει κανέναν άλλον παρά μόνο εμένα. Αν εγώ ξυπνήσω ένα πρωί και δεν μπαίνω στα ρούχα μου, η γη θα συνεχίσει να γυρίζει αλλά όχι για μένα. Για μένα όλα θα κυλάνε μόνο εάν κυλάω κι εγώ μαζί τους, αλλά με τον τρόπο που θέλω. Δεν έχει νόημα τίποτα για μένα, πέρα από το να νιώθω ότι είμαι αδύνατη. Καφρίλα σκέτη θα πει κάποιος. Εγωιστικό, ανώμαλο, άρρωστο. Αλλά βλέπω ότι όλοι μα όλοι είναι άρρωστοι στην τελική. Τουλάχιστον εγώ προσβάλλω τον εαυτό μου. Ποτέ δεν ενόχλησα και δεν πρόσβαλλα πραγματικά κανέναν. Το κάνανε ένα εκατομμύριο άνθρωποι σε μένα όμως και ήταν σαν να μου δείχνουν ότι δεν είμαι αποδεκτή. Τώρα? Τώρα με κυνηγάνε. Δεν τους αφήνω να με πιάσουν όμως. Κρύβομαι στο σκοτάδι μου και τους φτύνω. Θέλω να φτύσω τους πάντες μέσα στα μούτρα τους. Θέλω να φτύσω τον πατέρα μου που μου το παίζει ανήσυχος και νευριασμένος που δεν τρώω όταν κάποτε μου έλεγε πόσο χοντρή είμαι μέσα στα μούτρα μου με τον πιο απαίσιο τρόπο και φούσκωνε τα μάγουλά του ειρωνικά. Να φτύσω όλα τα ηλίθια αγοράκια που μου την έλεγαν για το βάρος μου και τώρα τους τρέχουν τα σάλια. Ο πρώην μου πριν χρόνια με είχε απορρίψει λόγω κιλών. Μετά αποφάσισε ότι με θέλει όταν με είδε -25 κιλά. Βγαίναμε μαζί και έβλεπε καμιά παχουλούλα πάνω σε μηχανή και γέλαγε και έλεγε θα μπαντάρει το όχημα κι εγώ γινόμουν πυρ και μανία και δεν καταλάβαινε ο ηλίθιος. Τον καψούρεψα με την πάρτη μου και τον παράτησα. Ακόμα κλαίει και καλά να πάθει. Ακόμα κι αυτόν που έχω τώρα, θέλω να τον εκδικηθώ. Και εκδικούμαι καθημερινά τους άντρες με τον δικό μου παράξενο τρόπο χωρίς ποτέ μα ποτέ να προσβάλλω κανέναν, γιατί ξέρω πώς είναι να σε κάνουν να νιώθεις χώμα. Ένα τίποτα. Όλα έχουν πάρει σχήμα, άρωμα, γεύση εκδίκησης. Προς τον εαυτό μου και προς τους άλλους. Ελπίζω να βρω κάποτε έναν άνθρωπο που θα καταλάβω ότι βλέπει πέρα από το πετσί μου και το μέγεθος των μπράτσων μου. Τότε ναι, αυτός θα μείνει για πάντα δίπλα μου αν το θέλει. Άντρας, γυναίκα, ό,τι θέλει ας είναι. Δεν με νοιάζει αν θα είναι έρωτας ή φιλία. Αρκεί να είμαστε μαζί και να μην μας ενδιαφέρει τίποτα. Τϊποτα γήινο και πραγματικό. Τότε ίσως φτάσω την ευτυχία. Προς το παρόν θα είμαι βουτηγμένη στα σκατά που άλλοι στρώσανε κάτω για μένα κι εγώ γλίστρησα. Κακώς, αλλά το έκανα. Δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός. Ώρες, ώρες προσεύχομαι σε όποια ανώτερη δύναμη υπάρχει, να σταματήσω να υπάρχω. Τόσος πόνος για τη θερμίδα....Που τελικά δεν είναι μάχη με τη θερμίδα. Είναι μάχη με το αίμα μου που κάνει την καρδιά μου να συνεχίζει να χτυπάει, με την ίδια μου τη ζωή.

----------


## hope25_ed

Ondine δεν ειναι καλο που κρυβεις τοσο πονο μεσα σου..πραγματικα τα διαβασα ολα και δακρυσα..μπορει και επειδη μερικα σημεια μου θυμιζαν ''εμενα''..Δεν ειμαι αρμοδια να σε συμβουλευσω γιατι και εγω τα εχω κανει εντελως σκατα...αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανεις για τον εαυτο σου,για να νιωσεις εσυ καλα για να αποκτησεις τελικα αυτο που σου στερησε η ζωη την ''ευτυχια''..Γο καλο σου σταματα την αφαγια μπορει να θεσει σε κινδυνο την υγεια σου και αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο..και σε συμβουλευω κατι αλλο,πεταξε τον θυμο απο πανω σου.Ο θυμος και η οργη δεν θα σε οδηγησουν πουθενα.Μονο αν συγχωρεσεισς,θα απελευθερωθεις και θα προχωρησεις.Μου υποσχεσαι οτι θα κανεις μια προσπαθεια?

----------


## Ondine

hope μ'αρέσει το όνομά σου. Μ' αρέσει και ο τρόπος που μου μιλάς, ειλικρινά. Τρέφω τον θυμό και τρέφομαι από αυτόν. Έχουμε μια πολύ καλή σχέση, πολύ με γουστάρει και πολύ τον γουστάρω όπως φαίνεται. Σκέφτομαι αν είχα ποτέ την ευκαιρία να τον πετάξω από πάνω μου και ίσως να την είχα, αλλά δεν το έκανα γιατί φοβήθηκα. Φοβήθηκα πως θα χάσω την πανοπλία μου. Θα μείνω αδύναμη και γυμνή μπροστά σε όλους. Γιατί δεν γεννήθηκα θυμωμένη. Με εξαγρίωσαν στην πορεία. Μια κοπέλα του περιβάλλοντός μου, μια μέρα μου είπε κάτι που δεν περίμενα να το ακούσω. Όταν θυμώνω λέει, την τρομάζω πολύ. Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ποτέ το πρόσωπό μου όταν θυμώνω. Αλλά από τότε που μου το είπε άρχισα να παρατηρώ αλλιώς τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου και είδα πραγματικά τρομαγμένες αντιδράσεις όταν μου γυρίζουν τα μυαλά. Ακόμα και τους γονείς μου τρομοκρατώ. Είναι μια τρελή εξουσία. Δεν υποψιάζονται Ότι στην ουσία τρέμω μέσα μου και είμαι πιο αδύναμη και από φτερό ενάντια στον Βαρδάρη. Κάποια στιγμή, πριν δυο τρία χρόνια, νόμιζα πως είχα συγχωρέσει πολλά πράγματα. Πράγματα και καταστάσεις όμως, επαναλαμβάνονται καθημερινά. Μετά δεν νιώθεις καλός άνθρωπος, νιώθεις μαλ**ας. Και ακόμα και αν πεις ας γίνει κι έτσι, τουλάχιστον εγώ θα προχωρήσω, φοβάσαι. Δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι θα βρεις μπροστά σου. Εγώ προσωπικά φοβάμαι πολύ. Μπορεί όλα να γίνουν χειρότερα. Θέλω να απελευθερωθώ, όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι. Μια αμνησία μου χρειάζεται όμως. Γιατί όλα αυτά που ανέφερα παραπάνω, που είναι πράγματα που με πλήγωσαν πολύ, δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε άλλες εμπειρίες που έχω ακόμα και μικρό παιδάκι που ήμουν αλλά και πολύ αργότερα...πράγματα που δεν θέλω καν να θυμάμαι. Ο πατέρας μου μέσα σε όλα, και αλκοολικός. Η μάνα μου γενικά αδύναμη μπροστά του, να βάζει τα κλάματα στην κρεβατοκάμαρα κι εγώ 8χρονο μπιζέλι να της λέω μαμά, μη φοβάσαι, εγώ είμαι εδώ κι αυτή να κρατιέται από πάνω μου. Κι αυτό είναι μόνο ένα παράδειγμα, η μάνα μου έκανε πάμπολλες φορές το λάθος να αντιστρέψει τους ρόλους και να κάνει τον εαυτό της παιδί κι εμένα γονέα. Έζησα έτσι όλα τα χρόνια του σχολείου κι αυτό είχε επιπτώσεις. ήρθε η στιγμή της έκρηξης. Διαταραχή άγχους, πανικός, μιλάμε για τρελές καταστάσεις, αλλού πατούσα, αλλού βρισκόμουν. Εφιάλτες, κλάματα, αίσθηση επικείμενης τρέλας, ψυχολόγοι, ψυχίατροι, χάπια, ηρεμιστικά. Ήμουν μόλις 15. Πληγώθηκα ανεπανόρθωτα. Σαν να με μούτζωνε η ζωή. Έβλεπα τις όμορφες και αδύνατες φίλες μου να κανονίζουν τους καφέδες τους και το χρώμα της μικροσκοπικής τους φούστας, κι εγώ, πάντα μόνη μου, με τα παραπανίσια κιλά μου, τη συνεχή απόρριψή τους, πήγαινα με το λεωφορείο στην ψυχολόγο μου και μετά γυρνούσα κατευθείαν σπίτι. Το πιο απίστευτο ήταν που η μάνα μου με έβλεπε έτσι και δεν μπορούσε να κρατήσει τον εαυτό της για χάρη μου και έκλαιγε μπροστά μου και έκανε ΕΜΕΝΑ που ήμουν τόσο σκατά να την παρηγορώ επειδή κλαίει που ΕΓΩ είμαι χάλια. Έχετε ξανακούσει κάτι πιο τραγικό? Να πηγαίνεις σχολείο χαπακωμένος, ξέροντας ότι δεν έχεις κάποιον να μιλήσεις, να σου λένε κάθε μέρα οι συμμαθητές σου να κάνεις δίαιτα, να γυρνάς σπίτι με έναν πιθανότατα πιωμένο πατέρα ή έναν νηφάλιο παατέρα που συνεχώς κριτικάρει κάθε σου κίνηση.. Κάτι φίλες της πλάκας που σου έτριβαν στα μούτρα πόσοι τις γουστάρουν, πόσοι τους ζήτησαν το κινητό τους και άλλα μπαρμ******λα της εφηβείας. Είναι η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου που έχω τον έλεγχο σε κάτι. Δεν είναι το πιο έξυπνο, αλλα είναι ΚΑΤΙ. Τι άλλο να κάνω; Πόσο πια θα με πατάνε όλοι για το τίποτα, επειδή δεν είμαι αυτό που περιμένουν? Προσπαθώ να διαφυλάξω κάτι, μια θέση κάπου μέσα σε όλους. Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος που αποδείχθηκε πως έχει αποτέλεσμα. Ασχολούνται μαζί μου, επιτέλους, για ΜΙΑ φορά. Δεν έχω την απαίτηση να υποκλιθεί όλη η υφήλιος επειδή έγινα συλφίδα. Έχω το δικαίωμα όμως να ζητάω επιτέλους λίγη προσοχή, ακόμα και αν είναι ψεύτικη. Γιατί η προσοχή που παίρνω τώρα , προφανώς και είναι ψεύτικη. Δεν πρόκειται να με αγαπήσει κανένας πραγματικά επειδή δεν ζυγίζω πάνω από τόσα κιλά. Δεν έχω ψευδαισθήσεις. Δεν έγινα πιο ευτυχισμένη. Δυστυχισμένη παραμένω. Τουλάχιστον ας με υπολογίζουν όμως. Όλα ήταν και είναι θέατρο. Πριν οι θέσεις ήταν άδειες. Τώρα είναι γεμάτες και στέκονται και όρθιοι. Κι ας έχω γυρισμένη πλάτη λόγω θυμού. Όσο γράφω, καταλαβαίνω κάτι για μένα. Είμαι δειλή. Κι έχω το λιγοστό θάρρος που χρειάζεται για να το παραδεχτώ.

----------


## hope25_ed

Κοιτα ondine και εμενα τα παιδικα μου χρονια δεν ηταν τα καλυτερα,το ιδιο και η μετεπειτα ζωη μου.Εχω ζησει πραγματα που με πληγωσαν,με πονανε και δεν εχω την δυναμη να τα μοιραστω.Ξερω πως ειναι η αντιστροφη ρολων γονεα-παιδιου και ξερω παρα πολυ καλα τις καταστροφικες επιπτωσεις του.Σιγουρα θα εχεις νιωσει και εσυ οτι κανεις δεν σε ξερει ακομα και αυτοι που σε γεννησαν..ολοι σε θεωρουν δυνατη και ανεξαρτητη αλλα εσυ κρυβεις ενα 8 χρονο παιδι εκεινο που αναζητουσε και αναζητα μια αληθινη αγκαλια,καποιος να του πει ''ολα θα πανε καλα'',''εγω ειμαι εδω'',σ'αγαπαω''.
Ειναι λογικο να κουβαλας θυμο με αυτα που εχεις περασει..αλλα αυτος ο θυμος σε αρρωστησε και μπορει να σου στερησει και την ζωη σου.Το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι να ξεσπας αυτον τον γ@@@@νο θυμο πανω σου..Στην ουσια τιμωρεις τον εαυτο σου,υποβαλοντας τον σε ασιτια..Αξιζει αυτο για 10 μ@@@@ες που βρεθηκαν στην ζωη σου?οσο για τους γονεις,αυτοι ειναι και πρεπει να το αποδεχθεις(ειναι δυσκολο,το ξερω,αλλα συμβιβασου,τουλαχιστον προσπαθησε).Αυτο το τριπακι στο οποιο μπηκες μπορει να σου στερησει την ιδια σου την ζωη..Σκεψου το!!!
Και σκεψου κατι τελευταιο..ολοι αυτοι σου π@@@@ν την ζωη σου μεχρι τωρα...θα τους αφησεις να σε καταστρεψουν εντελως??Ε οχι..Βαλε μυαλο,αρχισε να βλεπεις την ζωη με αλλο ματι,πετα οτι σε ποναει,κυνηγησε την ευτυχια σου.Ψαξε για την λυτρωση σου.

----------


## Ava_ed

Ομολογώ ότι μιλάμε για καταιγισμό συναισθημάτων, τόσα πολλά που ίσως δε μπορώ να αφομοιώσω με τη μία. Σε πρώτη εκτίμηση θα πω ότι είσαι ιδιαίτερα έξυπνο άτομο. Πάρα πολύ, ίσως περισσότερο από όσο θα έπρεπε..
Λυπάμαι πολύ για όσα βίωσες και συνεχίζεις να βιώνεις, αλλά σίγουρα δε βρίσκεσαι εδώ γι' αυτό το λόγο. 
Νιώθω λίγο μπερδεμένη μαζί σου. Συνήθως οι άνθρωποι εδώ λένε ξεκάθαρα τι θέλουν. Μάλλον ακόμα κι εσύ η ίδια δεν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς ζητάς. Ίσως μια φωνή από μακρυά, ίσως κάποιον να ακούσει το παράπονό σου, σίγουρα όχι επικριτές, ούτε άτομα να σε λυπηθούν. 
Εγώ θα σου μιλήσω για την ομορφιά της καθημερινότητας. Για την ευτυχία του να είσαι ζωντανός, όπου κι αν είσαι, όπως κι αν είσαι. Η ζωή μου δεν είναι ιδανική. Χαντακωμένη θα την έλεγε κάποιος τρίτος.. Βρίσκομαι αναγκαστικά κάπου που δε θέλω, κάνω αυτό που δε θέλω, ζω όπως δε θέλω, ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους που απορρίπτω. Προκειμένου να μη τρελαθώ, άρχισα να εκτιμώ τα μικροπράγματα. Αγαπώ τον καθαρό αέρα του χωριού που αναγκάζομαι να ζω, τη φύση, αγαπώ τη μυρωδιά του καφέ το πρωί, γουστάρω το τσιγάρο μου, όλα τα ρουφάω σα να μην υπάρχει αύριο. Βρήκα αυτή την πανάκεια και προσπαθώ να ξορκίσω τη δυστυχία μου. Γνωρίζω πως δεν υπάρχει πατέντα σε αυτό, αλλά θα σου έλεγα να προσπαθήσεις να σταθείς στα λίγα, στα μικρά, στα ασήμαντα, που μπορεί να αποδειχτούν τόσο σημαντικά, όσο και σωτήρια.

----------


## Ava_ed

Και κάτι ακόμα.. Δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου, αλλά είμαι βέβαιη πως είμαι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερή σου.
Την ευτυχία δε θα τη βρεις μέσα από το μίσος και την εκδίκηση, αλλά μέσα από την αγάπη και την αποδοχή.
Μπορεί τώρα να νομίσεις ότι σε συμβουλεύει μία θείτσα και με το δίκιο σου, αλλά πέρασα και περνώ δια πυρός και σιδήρου και στο λέω αυτό μέσα από την καρδιά μου και από την εμπειρία μου.
Όταν σκέφτεσαι θετικά ξαφνικά όλα αλλάζουν προς το καλύτερο..

----------


## Ondine

έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μου λέει ο άλλος (το αγόρι μου) "σ' αγαπώ" και να μην τον πιστεύω. ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ. απλά. τόσο απλά. λιτά κι απέριττα. Δεν διεκδικώ πρωτοτυπία στη σκληρή πλευρά της ζωής. ΄Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην έχει περάσει δύσκολα. Απλώς μου έτυχε να τα σηκώνω όλα μόνη μου. Νιώθω ισοπεδωμένη. Πίτσα napolitana. Hope, σκέφτομαι τόσο καιρό αυτό που λες, να κυνηγησω την ευτυχία μου και ψαχνω να βρω τα όνειρά μου. Δεν ξέρω καν όμως τι θέλω να κάνω. Έχω χαθεί. Είμαι σε μια σχολή που ούτε καν ξέρω γιατί είμαι, πέρασα απλά στην πρώτη μου επιλογή, δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να γίνω καθηγήτρια και απλά πηγαίνω κι έρχομαι σαν ρομπότ. Επειδή πρέπει. Επειδή έπρεπε να σπουδάσω. Επειδή έτσι κάνουν όλοι, ξέρω γω? Δεν νιώθω καμία ευτυχία όμως...Και όντως με έχει αρρωστήσει ο θυμός μου. Ava, μου έγραψες κάτι που με έκανε να χαμογελάσω (και είχα μέρες) που λες ότι σου φάνηκα ιδιαίτερα έξυπνη. Και χαμογέλασα επειδή θυμήθηκα κάτι που μου είπε ένας ψυχίατρος και δεν θα το ξεχάσω. Είχε πει επί λέξη: είσαι καταραμένα έξυπνη. Με το δίκιο σου νιώθεις μπερδεμένη μαζί μου. Είναι σαν να μπήκα εδώ για να γράψω έκθεση. Δεν λέω τι θέλω ή τι ζητάω από όλους τους υπόλοιπους εδώ. Αυτό που κάνω ουσιαστικά είναι ότι εκμεταλλεύομαι την ανωνυμία, την αίσθηση ότι μιλάω σε ανθρώπους εξίσου ταλαιπωρημένους με μένα, ότι ίσως περιμένω να συμβεί επιτέλους κάτι και να κάνω ένα βήμα μπροστά με το να πω κάποια πράγματα εδώ. Γιατί όλα αυτά που έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα, δεν τα ξέρει κανένας. Μερικοί ξέρουν κάποια από αυτά. Όλα όμως κανείς και μάλιστα με την ένταση που τα περιγράφω. Είναι θέματα λεπτά, πόσο μάλλον για ένα άτομο ιδιαίτερα κλειστό και εσωστρεφές όπως εγώ. Μπορεί να τα γράφω για να τα διαβάσω και η ίδια ξανά και ξανά και να δω πιο καθαρά σε τι σκατοκατάσταση βρίσκομαι. Δεν ξέρω καν. Κάθομαι τώρα και αναρωτιέμαι: έχω ανορεξία; έχω κατάθλιψη; έχω υπέρμετρο άγχος που πάει πάλι να αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα? Τα έχω όλα μαζί; Πάντως σίγουρα κάτι έχω και τα νεύρα μου δεν είναι καθόλου καλά. Πριν λίγη ώρα καθόμουν στο κρεβάτι, έπιανα το κεφάλι μου λόγω ζαλάδας και είχα κλειστά μάτια. Ξαφνικά τα ανοίγω και για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα τα έβλεπα όλα κόκκινα. Τώρα που είμαι πάλι μπροστά στον υπολογιστή, νιώθω ίλιγγο. Δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου καλά τελευταία και ποτέ πριν τις 3 το πρωί. Πρέπει να είμαι πολύ κομμάτια για να γίνει αυτό. Καπνίζω υπερβολικά πολύ. Πω ρε φίλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε, είμαι εντελώς καμένη. Αϋπνίες, τσιγάρα, φαγητό όποτε νιώσω ότι πεθαίνω. Τα νεύρα μου, μάγκες. Τα νεύρα μου. Νομίζω θα πάω να αγοράσω ηρεμιστικά αύριο, τουλάχιστον να κοιμάμαι.

----------


## poisonivy

Ondine σου έστειλα μήνυμα..

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ondine καλημερα!!!!!!!!!!!

Γουσταρω φοβεραααααααααα τον τροπο που γραφεις!!! τρελαινομαι!!! Νιωθω να με δονει μεχρι και η τελευταια λεξουλα . Δεν θα σου πω κανε αυτο η μην κανεις το αλλο η ψαξε την ακρη η μη την ψαχνεις!!! Θελεις να εκφρασεις πραγματα σε ανθρωπους εξισου πονεμενους και το κανεις. εγω οπως σου ειπα γουσταρω τρελα!!!!!Σου δινω τιπς για το τι σκεφτομαι που ισως σου αρεσουν Αν οχι δεν με πειραζει ουτε σταλα. 
Λοιπον : 
Δινεις σε μενα υπεροχη αισθηση! το κατι βαθυτερο το κατι αληθινο. Αναζητωντας το κατι αληθινο γινεσαι τοσο αληθινη στα ματια μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ακομη: Με τετοιο λογο μπορεις να κανεις πολλα. Να γραψεις ενα βιβλιο για την συναισθηματικη σωματικη κατασταση που βιωνεις ωστε να βοηθησεις και αλλους ανθρωπους. Να γινεις μια καλη θεραπευτρια !!!! Γιατι οχι!!! εχοντας περασει απο τετοιο λουκι και με τετοια εξυπναδα που εχεις!!!!!!!
Και η σχολη σου ειναι ενα τελειο σκαλοπατι για αυτο!!! Σε εξοπλιζει με εργαλειο! την γνωση τον λογο που αναπτυσεις. Τις σχεσεις που σε βαζει να κανεις! ως ενηλικη πλεον.Και!!!! Μην υποτιμας καθολου το γεγονος οτι εισαι ενηλικο παιδι αλκοολικου. Στο εξωτερικο υπαρχουν παμπολες ομαδες ανωνυμων ενηλικων παιδιων αλκοολικων γονεων.!!!! Και αυτο ειναι ενα κομματι σου! Φοβερα σημαντικο για μενα. Δεν ειναι ομως το μονο τραυματισμενο και τραυματικοΠαιδι μιας συνεξαρτωμενης μητερας !!!! Και αλλα πολλα! αυτα ειναι πολυ χοντρα τραυματα που δεν τα εκανες εσυ σε σενα για να τα βαζεις με τον εαυτο σου!!!εννοειται οτι θες να φτυσεις!!!! Να φτυσεις στα μουτρα τους ολο αυτο το δηλητηριο της επικρισης και της υποτιμησης που εχεις υποστει!!! Και ποιος δε θα ηθελε!!!! αυτα για τωρα!!!! ΚΑλημερααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Ondine

καλημέρα maroulaki!! μου έδωσες μια δύναμη μπορώ να πω...μια δύναμη που μου λέει ότι ακόμα κι αν δεν καταφέρω να φτύσω κανέναν, τουλάχιστον το σάλιο μου δεν θα με πνίξει :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## maroulaki_ed

> _Originally posted by Ondine_
> καλημέρα maroulaki!! μου έδωσες μια δύναμη μπορώ να πω...μια δύναμη που μου λέει ότι ακόμα κι αν δεν καταφέρω να φτύσω κανέναν, τουλάχιστον το σάλιο μου δεν θα με πνίξει :thumbup::thumbup:


Χαιρομαι . τουλαχιστον αν οντως στην πραξη δεν φτυσεις οσους εχεις να φτυσεις ,να μην πνιγεις εσυ στο σαλιο που εχεις μαζεψει so far for so long . αποφυγαμε πνιγμο!!! χαχαχαχαχα! ωραια.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

By Alice Miller, Ph.D.: Understanding the cycle of abuse
Humiliations, spankings and beatings, slaps in the face, betrayal, sexual exploitation, derision, neglect, etc. are all forms of mistreatment, because they injure the﻿ integrity and dignity of a child, even if their consequences are not visible right away.
However, as adults, most abused children will suffer…, **AND let others suffer, from these injuries.

----------


## Ondine

να το!! :(:(:(:(

----------


## Ondine

είμαι πολύ θυμωμένη αυτή τη στιγμή. Τόσο που νιώθω τα πνευμόνια μου να έρχονται το ένα κοντά στο άλλο έτσι όπως αναπνέω ακανόνιστα. Έχω να φάω από τις 4 το μεσημέρι αλλά είναι από τις φορές που ενώ ξέρω πόσο νηστική είμαι το σώμαμου δεν αντιδρά. Συνήθισε. Και είναι θυμός που δεν ξεσπάει πουθενά τώρα. Είναι ανησυχητικά ήρεμη. Και ξέρω ότι αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα σημαίνει ότι ο πανικός έρχεται. Εσωτερικεύω τον θυμό μου, γιατί όταν ξεσπάω κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει και δεν αλλάζει αυτό που εξηγώ με χίλιους τρόπους ότι με ενοχλεί. Όλοι σφυρίζουν κλέφτικα. Τα παρατάω κι εγώ λοιπόν, και αφήνω το ηφαίστειο να κάψει το μέσα μου και όχι τους παπάρες που με κάνουν χάλια. Κουράστηκα να προσπαθώ για κάτι που είναι αδύνατο. Κουράστηκα.

----------


## hope25_ed

Γιατι τοσος θυμος??Οndine για το καλο σου,φαε κατι και ας ειναι μια σαλατα ή ενα φρουτο,μην το κανεις στον εαυτο σου..τα κιλα που εχασες ειναι αρκετα,φτανει..τα παραπανω θα σου κανουν μονο κακο..

----------


## Ondine

τα νυχια μετράνε; :tumble::D:lol:

----------


## le.ka

Ondine μην αφήνεις τη ζωή σου να γυρνάει γύρω από το φαγητό ή την αφαγία. Βρες κάτι που σου κάνει κάποια αίσθηση και επικεντρώσου σ'αυτό. Εμείς εδώ είμαστε άγνωστοι, δεν σε έχουμε δει ποτέ και χωρίς να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να δούμε αν είσαι καρακουκλάρα και καρα-αδύνατη σε συμπαθήσαμε και σε νιώσαμε. Συμπέρασμα: δεν κρίνουν όλοι από την εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Κι αν αυτό είναι δεδομένο σε ένα φόρουμ ομοιοπαθών μεν αγνώστων δε, τότε σίγουρα συμβαίνει και στην αληθινή ζωή.
Έχε τα μάτια σου και την καρδιά σου ανοιχτά να βρεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους ;)

----------


## Ondine

φοβάμαι όταν πάω να κοιμηθώ και φοβάμαι όταν ξυπνάω... Οι μέρες μου είναι μια συνεχής προσπάθεια να κρατηθώ όρθια. Όλο νομίζω ότι είμαι έτοιμη να πέσω. Μάλλον είναι από τη συσσωρευμένη πείνα. Σήμερα ξύπνησα 7 παρά γιατί είχα μάθημα, έφαγα 2 φέτες ψωμί μικρές και 1 αγγούρι, ήμουν νηστική μετά ως τις 12 και ήρθα και έφαγα μισό πιάτο χυλοπίτες, 1 πιπεριά πράσινη, λίγη φέτα και κοτόπουλο. Και ακόμα νιώθω ότι παραπέω, πώς γίνεται αυτό?? κανονικά έπρεπε να αντέχω....Το βράδυ έχω κανονίσει να πάω να πιω κανά κρασί που λέει ο λόγος. Όλο σκέφτομαι ότι παρ' όλο που θα πιω λίγο, μπορεί να με πειράξει γιατί το στομάχι μου έχει φτάσει να βρίσκεται σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση.είναι σφιγμένο, πονεμένο...σαν κάποιος να έχει σκάψει με φτυάρι εκεί μέσα. Εϊναι και το ηλίθιο το τσιγάρο που δεν το βγάζω απ' το στόμα μου....νηστική και καπνίστρια στο φουλ θα πιω και δυο σφηνάκια και θα ταξιδέψω κατά Αυστραλία μεριά. Πονάνε τα μυαλά μουυυυυυ

----------


## anastasia__

> _Originally posted by Ondine_
> ί το στομάχι μου έχει φτάσει να βρίσκεται σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση.είναι σφιγμένο, πονεμένο...σαν κάποιος να έχει σκάψει με φτυάρι εκεί μέσα.


Αφού κι εσύ η ίδια βλέπεις ότι κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου, γιατί επιμένεις σε αυτή την κατάσταση??? Αν δε συνειδητοποιούσες τι συμβαίνει, να έλεγα "ναι, δε καταλαβαίνει η κοπέλα", αλλά τώρα???

----------


## Ondine

επιμένω γιατί ο τρόμος που με πιάνει στη σκέψη του έστω και ενός παραπάνω κιλού από αυτό που είμαι τώρα δεν συγκρίνεται με καμιά ζαλάδα, καμία αδυναμία, κανέναν πόνο στο στομάχι και την κοιλιά... Είμαι η ondine και είμαι άρρωστη. Από όλες τις σκοπιές προφανώς. Κάθομαι και παραδέχομαι αυτή τη στιγμή ότι μου χει στρίψει ας πούμε και το χαίρομαι. Γιατί το χαίρομαι; Γιατί μόνο αν σου έχει σαλέψει κάτι στον εγκέφαλο μπορείς να κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα παρόμοια με αυτό που κάνω εγώ κοντά 3 μήνες τώρα σε καθημερινή βάση. Δεν σταματάω. Ποτέ. Δεν έχω κάνει ούτε μισό βουλιμικό. Με πιάσανε τα κλαματα τώρα....Θέλω καποιον να με προσεχει

----------


## last drive

Και δεν εχεις;φιλους δεν εχεις;υπαρχει και συντροφος στη ζωη σου,ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## hope25_ed

ρε Ondine αφου βλεπεις απο μονη σου οτι ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!Δεν σου ειπα να πας στην αλλη πλευρα και να τρως ενα περιδρομο αλλα αρχισε να τρεφεις λιγο τον οργανισμο σου!!Ξεκινα την ημερα σου με λιγα δημητριακα και γαλατι και ας ειναι και 0%,φαε το φρουτακι σου,τρωγε το μεσημεριανο σου,την σαλατιτσα σου και το βραδυ φαε κατι ελεφρυ κανενα γιαουρτι με κανενα φρουτο ή καμια σαλατα με λιγο τυρακι..Πιστευεις αυτα να σε παχυνουν???και λιγα ειναι αυτα τα τρωει ενας ανθρωπος οταν κανει διαιτα..Φτανει οσο αδυνατισες,αδυνατισες..καν  μια καλη συντηρηση τωρα..

Αυτος ο δρομος που διαλεξες εχει αδιεξοδο και απο τις δυο πλευρες το ενα ειναι η βουλιμια και το αλλο ειναι η ανορεξια-που οδηγει εκει που ολοι καποια ημερα θα παμε (φροντισε να ειναι στα 90 σου και οχι στα 20) και εσυ αυτην την στιγμη εισαι στην μεση!!Καπου εκει ομως ο δρομος μπορει να κανει μια μικρουλα διακλαδωση,ενα δρομακι το οποιο στην αρχη ειναι δυσβατο,εχει πετρες και λακουβες..δεισταζεις στην αρχη γιατι φοβασαι πως δεν θα τα καταφερεις αλλα οσο προχωρας γινεται ολο και πιο καλο και η θεα που αντικριζεις ολο και πιο ομορφη και αρχιζει και ανεβαινη η διαθεση σου και η ορεξη σου για ΖΩΗ οσο τον περπατας..Σιγα-σιγα συνειδητοποιεις οτι ειναι ο δρομος προς την ευτυχια σου και αρχιζεις και τρεχεις για να την φτασεις γιατι πλεον ειναι κοντα,την βλεπεις,θα απλωσεις τα χερια για να την πιασεις??...Αυτο το δρομακι λοιπον λεγεται ορθορεξια!Εγω αρχιζω δειλα-δειλα να το περπαταω,οπως και πολυ απο εδω μεσα..Τι λες θα μας ακολουθησεις??

----------


## anastasia__

Ναι, βρε ondine! Μπες σε ενα σωστο προγραμμα! Αν δεν μπορεις μονη σου, απευθυνσου σε εναν διατροφολογο. Επαναλαμβανω, το οτι συνειδητοποιεις τ προβλημα σ ειναι σημαντικο βημα για να αρχισεις να το ξεπερνας. Εκμεταλλευσου το, καθως και το γεγονος οτι περιτριγυριζεσαι απο ανθρωπους που σε αγαπανε

----------


## Ondine

έχω μερικούς φίλους οι οποίοι όμως δεν καταλαβαίνουν ποτέ τι εννοώ όταν μιλάω για κρίση άγχους, πανικό...δεν καταλαβαίνουν πώς γίνεται να είσαι αγχωμένος χωρίς να έχεις συγκεκριμένο λόγο (εξεταστική ας πούμε). Είναι πολύ μεγάλο αυτό για να το χωρέσει ο νους τους. Δεν το συλλαμβάνουν. και όταν κατάλαβα ότι δεν μπορώ να μιλάω σε αυτούς για τέτοια πράγματα, το έκοψα. Δεν μαρεσει να μιλάω σε ντουβάρια. Και όσο για το φαγητό μού το παίζουνε γιατροί, διαιτολόγοι και κολοκύθια με τη ρίγανη. Και φάε, και πώς είσαι έτσι, και είσαι χάλια, και βάλε έξι κιλά και άντε σκάστε θελω να ουρλιάξω. Έχω φίλο, ναι. Κοντεύουμε τους πέντε μήνες τώρα. Στην αρχή είχα φάει πολύ καταπίεση και από αυτόν, για διάφορους λόγους..έχω μαζέψει άπειρα νεύρα και για τη δικια του τη γούνα. Και το θέμα είναι ότι προσπάθησα πολλές φορές να ξεσπάσω επιτέλους για να μου φύγουν. Δεν έφυγαν, όσες φορές κι αν το προσπάθησα. Μέχρι και χαστούκια του έχω ρίξει, ΕΓΩ, που μόνο μύγες βαράω τον 15Αύγουστο. Ίσα-ίσα που φουντώνω κι άλλο. Λέει ότι μ' αγαπάει. Ότι είναι εδώ για μένα. Θέλει να τρώω. Θέλει να είμαστε καλά. Αλλά δεν είμαστε. Καταρχήν είμαστε εντελώς διαφορετικοί. Είναι αυτό που λέμε ρεμάλι. Ο κλασικός αλήτης του δρόμου. Τον φαντάζεσαι άνετα στης φυλακής τα κάγκελα. Έχει ηρεμήσει τον τελευταίο καιρό για χάρη μου, δεν κάνει βλακείες αλλά και πάλι η νοοτροπία του, ο τρόπος ζωής του, το πώς θα αντιδράσει σε διάφορες καταστάσεις είναι όλα αντίθετα με τον δικό μου χαρακτήρα. Και έχει και αυτός σοβαρά προβλήματα. Οικογενειακά, οικονομικά και ένα πολύ προσωπικό θέμα που τον βασανίζει χρόνια με χρήση ουσιών. Εδώ και τρεις μήνες παλεύει να τα αποφύγει όλα αυτά για μένα, για να είμαστε καλά αλλά τώρα τελευταία δεν είναι καλά ούτε κι αυτός. Είναι εθισμένος, έχει ανάγκη να κάνει και δεν κάνει και τον πιάνει κατάθλιψη, νεύρα, αποστασιοποιείται κάπως, θέλει να μένει μόνος του ή μόνο με μια συγκεκριμένη παρέα όπου ξέρει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να βγάλει τσιμουδιά ή να κουνήσει το πόδι του αν δεν θέλει. Προσπαθεί να με βοηθήσει αλλά δεν ξέρει πώς, κι εγώ παθαίνω το ίδιο μαζί του. Σαν καταραμένα είμαστε και οι δύο. Ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του και για άλλους λόγους. Εγώ άφαγη, ξεραμένη, ζαλισμένη, πιεσμένη, έτοιμη να καταρρεύσω, κι αυτός τεντωμένος, νευριασμένος, λίγο στην κοσμάρα του....Τον ρωτάω τι χρειάζεται για να είναι καλά και λέει "εσένα". Αλλά κι αυτό το "εσένα" ουτε εγώ ούτε αυτός ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς να το κάνουμε. Εν ολίγοις, δεν ξέρουμε ποιος να βοηθήσει ποιον και ΠΩΣ. Ακόμα λοιπόν και η αγκαλιά που θα δώσουμε ο ένας στον άλλον, είναι στην ουσία και για τους δυο μας εκείνη τη στιγμή ένα σωσίβιο για να μην πνιγούμε, αλλά δεν βγαίνουμε ποτέ στη στεριά. Είναι σαν ίσα-ίσα να μας βοηθάει να παραμένουμε ζωντανοί. Είμαστε χαμένοι και οι δύο στο διάστημα. Εγώ σκέφτομαι όλη μέρα το φαγητό και πόσο μου λείπει κι αυτός σκέφτεται όλη μέρα το καταλαβαινετε τι και πόσο του λείπει. Τρέχα γύρευε. Και μου λέει και παράξενα πράγματα....Θέλει να παντρευτούμε κάποτε, μου λέει για σπίτια, παιδιά, κούνιες, κάνει όνειρα πραγματικά σαν να είναι κάτι που όταν το σκέφτεται, πραγματικά του ανεβάζει τη διάθεση. Μου έχει κάνει πραγματική πρόταση, μόνο το δαχτυλίδι έλειπε κι αυτό επειδή δεν έχει φράγκο. Γενικά η κατάσταση είναι λίγο για τα σίδερα. Μια φίλη μου όταν τον γνώρισα και τα λοιπά, όπως και ένας δικός του φίλος, έλεγαν ότι ταιριάζουμε γιατί είμαστε και οι δύο στην κοσμάρα μας, είμαστε τρελοί, παρανοϊκοί. Την βιώνω τελικά αυτή την παράνοια καθημερινά. Γιατί όπως είπα και πριν, στην τελική είμαστε διαφορετικοί πολύ. Είμαστε τρελαμένοι και οι δύο, αλλά υπάρχει τεράστιο χάσμα ανάμεσά μας. Σχεδόν καθημερινά πλακωνόμαστε. Μαλώνουμε. Από το τίποτα μέχρι το σημαντικό, δεν έχει σημασία. Πιέζομαι και από εκεί δηλαδή, θα έχουμε μια καλή στιγμή και 15 άσχημες. Υπάρχει έντονη ζήλια και από τις δυο πλευρές, εγώ καμιά φορά σκαλώνω και λέω αααααααααα δεν ζηλεύει όσο θέλω , καμιά φορά τρομάζω όταν ζηλεύει και μπλα μπλα μπλα. Επίσης, ενω αυτός έχει γνωρίσει τις φίλες μου, τους δικούς του φίλους δεν τους ξέρω καν, εκτός από 1-2 εξαιρέσεις εντελώς τυχαίας γνωριμίας μαζί τους, πριν καν γνωρίσω και τον ίδιο. Είναι σαν να μου κρύβει τους φίλους του ή σαν να κρύβει εμένα από τους φίλους του. Έχω σκεφτεί ότι πολλά παίζει να κρύβονται πίσω από αυτό, γιατί φαντάζεστε τι σόι παρέα μπορεί να είναι αυτή, είναι όλοι τους χειρότεροι και από αυτόν. Τι να μου γνωρίσει? Μελλοντικούς κατάδικους? Τρελή η κατάσταση. Τρελός αυτός. Τρελή εγώ. Μια μούρλια, μια μαγεία.

----------


## poisonivy

> _Originally posted by Ondine_
> επιμένω γιατί ο τρόμος που με πιάνει στη σκέψη του έστω και ενός παραπάνω κιλού από αυτό που είμαι τώρα δεν συγκρίνεται με καμιά ζαλάδα, καμία αδυναμία, κανέναν πόνο στο στομάχι και την κοιλιά.


 αυτή σου η έκφραση συνοψίζει όλη μου την ψυχοσύνθεση. συμβαίνει (εικάζω) σε όλα τα πρώην υπέρβαρα άτομα που έχασαν τα περιττά κιλά. όταν καταναλώνω ελάχιστο η καθόλου φαγητό,αισθάνομαι υπεράνθρωπος. μαστουρωμένη από ευφορία και ικανοποίηση. επιπρόσθετα,μου έχει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό η ιδέα πώς αν φάω κανονικά (πρωινό/μεσημεριανό/βραδινό) θα ξυπνήσω και θα είμαι πάλι 80 κιλά,αντί για 55. όταν ζαλίζομαι από την πεινά σημαίνει ότι κάτι κατάφερα να κάνω σωστά. όταν υποκύπτω στο φαγητό,σημαίνει ότι είμαι ένα αποτυχημένο γουρούνι χωρίς αυτοσυγκράτηση.και αυτός ο πόνος,δεν συγκρίνεται με κανέναν.

----------


## last drive

Ναι..κοιτα εγω το που εχω να πω ειναι οτι ο τροπος που μιλας και βλεπεις(η θες να βλεπεις)τη ζωη σου κρυβει-μαλλον αποκαλυπτει-μια ηδονη που δεν εισαι ετοιμη να απαρνηθεις.Αυτο το περιθωριο,το μυστηριο σε τρεφει γι αυτο καταφερνεις και δεν χρειαζεσαι το φαγητο.Sorry για υτο που θα πω,αλλα η ζωη δυστυχως δεν ειναι εργο.Εσυ βλεπεις τη ζωη σου σαν εργο και θες πολλα ακομα αν δεις μεχρι να καταλαβεις οτι η ζωη σου καποια στογμη θα τελειωσει και δεν θα εχεις προλαβει τιποτα να ζησεις,παρα μονο στο μυαλο σου.Διαλεγεις εναν τυπο περιθωριακο(που πολλοι ειναι γοητευτικοι με τον τροπο ζωης τους το ξερω)γιατι σου ειναι το πιο οικειο μοντελο λογω του πατερα σου.Και χειροτερευεις τα πραγματα με το να μενεις μαζι του.Και εφ΄οσον δεν δινεις την εντυπωση τρελου ερωτα,δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι μενεις μαζι με εναν τυπο που σε παει τοσο πισω,που λεει θελει να βοηθησει,ενω δεν μπορει αν βοηθησει τον εαυτο του.Και αυτα τα ¨αφησε τις ουσιες για μενα¨και τα ρεστα,δεν τα καταλαβαινω,τιποτα δεν μπορεις να κανεις για τον αλλον,αποδεδειγμενο,μονο ο εαυτος σου σε οδηγει να κανεις αυτο που πρεπει.Και κατι αλλο.Σταματα να κατηγορεις το περιβαλλον σου για ο,τι εγινε μεσα στο κεφαλι σου.Φταινει οι γονεις σου παρα πολυ,το ξερω και ισως πιο πολυαπ΄οσο μας δινεις να καταλαβουμε.Εσυ φταις πιο πολυ ομως πλεον.Γιατι τους υποκαθιστας με τον πιο επιτυχημενο τροπο.Εγινες απεναντι στον πιο κοντινο σου ανθρωπο(εσενα δηλαδη)η χειροτερη παρεα.Εσυ φερεσαι απεναντι σου πολυ χειροτερα απ΄ο,τι ο πατερας σου και η μανα σου και τα μαλακισμενα που σε κοροιδευαν για το βαρος σου.Ειναι πολυ απλο να αρχισεις να τρως φυσιολογικα,ισως και με καποια βοηθεια στην αρχη,με δοκιμες και με αγαπη απεναντι στον εαυτο σου και να μην γυρισεις στα παλια καταραμενα κιλα.Αλλα εσυ διαλεγεις τον πιο δυσκολο τροπο.Ο,τι μπορει ο καθενας..

----------


## Ondine

last drive! Αναρωτιέμαι πολλές φορές αν η ζωή είναι βγαλμένη από τα έργα ή τα έργα απ'τ η ζωή ή και τα δύο. Δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμα. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι όπως και να ζήσεις θα πεθάνεις κάποια στιγμή και πάλι τίποτα δεν έχεις καταλάβει. Τη ζωή τη ζούμε σχεδόν πάντα μέσω αναμνήσεων και όχι τη στιγμή που ζούμε μεμονωμένα γεγονότα. Και φυσικά υπάρχουν στιγμές ευτυχίας ή δυστυχίας, έντονες πολύ, που παίρνεις πρέφα ότι όντως ζεις. Όλα τα άλλα είναι καπνός. Αναμνήσεις παρελθόντος και όνειρα μέλλοντος. Όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι. Πιστεύεις ότι αν ζω μια "φυσιολογική" ζωή, τρώγοντας κανονικά, επιλέγοντας έναν μη περιθωριακό τύπο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, θα αλλάξει κάτι στον τρόπο που λειτουργεί ο κόσμος και περιστρέφεται η Γη; Ότι όταν έρθει η ώρα να πεθάνω θα πω "α, εγώ έζησα εντάξει είμαι". Έτσι κι αλλιώς όταν έρθει εκείνη η ώρα, δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω καμία σκέψη. Επιτέλους εδώ που τα λέμε. Όσον αφορά τις ουσίες του δικού μου, το έχουμε συζητήσει και δεν είναι ότι ισχυρίζεται ότι το κάνει για μένα, εγώ ήμουν το κίνητρο για να το πάρει απόφαση. Όλοι υποτίθεται ότι ξέρουμε το καλό μας. Και είτε υπήρχα εγώ, είτε όχι, πάλι θα ήξερε ποιο είναι το καλό του. Εγώ ήμουν απλά η "σπρωξιά" για να πάρει μπρος και ένα κίνητρο παραπάνω για να παίρνει δύναμη να συνεχίζει χωρίς να πέφτει στην παγίδα. Κανείς δεν αλλάζει τέτοια πράγματα για την πάρτη κανενός και το ξέρω, προφανώς τον πέτυχα σε μια στιγμή της ζωής του που όντως ήθελε να το αλλάξει αυτό το πράγμα και εν αγνοία μου βοήθησα. Όσο για το πόσο κακή παρέα έχω γίνει για τον εαυτό μου.... Οφείλω να σου πω πως είναι χάλια όντως, αλλά είναι η καλύτερη συγκριτικά με οποιαδήποτε άλλη. Δεν βρίσκω άκρη με τον κόσμο. Με κανέναν. Και δεν μου χρωστάει και κανένας στην τελική να με αντέχει, αλλά ούτε κι εγώ χρωστάω σε κανέναν να τον αντέχω. Μόνο ο εαυτός μου είναι υποχρεωμένος να είναι πάντα εκεί για μένα αλλά για να με αντέχει και για να τον αντέχω, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ( για μένα πάντα, το εξηγώ για να μην παρεξηγηθώ) να έχει μια συγκεκριμένη μορφή. Κοκαλιάρικη. Δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ τον εαυτό μου με διαφορετικό τρόπο, δεν είμαι καλά αν συμβεί αυτό. Πώς να το πω πια...!!!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΝΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ. και δεν το κάνω επειδή θεωρώ ότι μόνο έτσι θα έχω πέραση ας πούμε ή ότι θα περνάω και θα πέφτουνε μασέλες. Πλέον δεν το κάνω για λόγους ομορφιάς. Ξέρω ότι ίσως και στο σημείο που είμαι να έχω πάψει να είμαι όμορφη. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει, είπα ότι δεν το κάνω για να αποκτήσω τίτλο ομορφιάς και όλα αυτά τα τρίκι τρίκι και τα τσούκου τσούκου. Το κάνω εντελώς για μένα και για κανέναν άλλον, κι ας υποφέρω. Υποφέρω για 5 ώρες και κερδίζω 19 ώρες γαλήνης γιατί δεν νιώθω βαριά, νιώθω πούπουλο, νιώθω άδεια. Χρειάζομαι να νιώθω άδεια. Για να μην με αδειάζουν. Περίεργος τρόπος, αλλά αυτόν βρήκα. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί ότι δεν τον επηρεάζει κανένας άλλος, ότι δεν τον νοιάζει τι θα πουν οι άλλοι γι' αυτόν, ότι αν τα έχει βρει με τον εαυτό του όλα κυλάνε ρολόι. Μπορεί να τα έχεις βρει με τον εαυτό σου στο φουλ και να σε γαμάνε κανονικά οι υπόλοιποι γιατί έτσι την βρίσκουν. Αυτό που κάνω εγώ είναι ουσιαστικά αποκοπή από σχεδόν οτιδήποτε συμβαίνει γύρω μου. Δεν θέλω πια να κοιτάω τριγύρω, δεν θέλω να ερμηνεύω τον κάθε πικραμένο που έτυχε να βρεθεί στο δρόμο μου, δεν θέλω να αναλύω, να εξηγώ, να βρίσκω λύσεις σε υποτιθέμενα προβλήματα ή @@ λύσεις σε πραγματικά προβλήματα. Βέβαια δεν την γλυτώνεις ποτέ από τη συναναστροφή με τους άλλους, ούτε είπα ότι κυκλοφορώ σαν μαστούρι και δεν ξέρω τι μέρα είναι. Κλείνομαι όμως στον κόσμο μου. Και στον κόσμο μου είμαι επιθυμητή έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα. Αν ανοιχτώ προς τα έξω, αν ανοιχτώ στο φαγητό, αν, αν, αν, αν, θα είμαι ευάλωτη σε πράξεις ΑΛΛΩΝ και όχι σε ΔΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ. Το να παλεύω συνέχεια με το 20% του εαυτού μου που θέλει να φάει, με απασχολεί και με αποκόπτει από το τι άποψη έχει ο κάθε φ,χ,ψ,ω για μένα. Δεν με απασχολεί αν με θεωρεί όμορφη, αν με θεωρεί σνομπ, έξυπνη, ηλίθια. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η κριτική του μπαμπά μου, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι σκατά θα γίνει με τον γκόμενό μου τελικά αν θα με παρατήσει, αν θα τον παρατήσω και τα λοιπά. Είμαι εγώ, το στομάχι μου, η καρδιά μου και τα πόδια μου που περπατάνε. Μόνο έτσι την παλεύω εγώ προσωπικά. Η αφαγία μου είναι οι κουρτίνες που κατέβασα. Και τις χρειάζομαι όσο τίποτα.

----------


## last drive

"Πιστευεις οτι αν ζω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη,τρωγοντας κανονικα,,επιλεγοντας εναν μη περιθωριακο τυπο,θ΄αλλαξει κατο στον τροπο που λειτουργει ο κοσμος και περιστρεφεται η γη;"τωρα τι σχεση εχει το εναμε τοαλλο ρε ondine?γιατι κανοντας αυτα που κανεις αλλαζει κατι στον υπολοιπο κοσμο η εχεις αξιωση εσυ να αλλαξει;πως βρισκεις συσχετισμο εσυ σ΄αυτα τα δυο δεν καταλαβαινω..τι με νοιαζει εμενα αν η γη ειναι επιπεδη,αν ο κοσμος περπαταει με τα χερια αναποδα,αν κυκλοφορουν ζομπι γυρω μου,τη στιγμη που εγω περναω μια χαρα,και βλεπω τον ηλιο,κανω το ενα και το αλλο που γουσταρω να κανω εγω;οσο για τηνζωη που λες κανεις μεγαλο λαθος.Τη ζωη δεν τη ζουμε με τον τροπο που λες.Αυτο ειναι ετεροχρονισμος.Κι αυτο ειναι κατι που οταν ωριμασεις θα το καταλαβεις.Εσυ διαλεγεις να ζεις τη ζωη σου αφου γινει αναμνηση,η να ονειρευεσαι πριν ζησεις..Δεν συμβαινει αυτο ομως στους περισσοτερους.Οσο για το ..εργα,αυτο που ειπα ειναι απο τον τροπο που γραφεις για τη ζωη σου,δινεις την εντυπωση οτι νομιζεις οτι παιζεις σε εργο.Ρε συ πραγματικα δεν εχω καταλαβει,περνας καλα ετσι;ζητας βοηθεια;δηλωνεις οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια;δεν εχω καταλαβει..ελπιζω να αισθανεσαι καλυτερα σημερα και αν εχεις φαει κατι!!!!

----------


## last drive

..να εχεις φαει κατι ηθελα να πω..

----------


## Ondine

έχω φάει ναι. και με ενοχλεί το στομάχι μου τώρα. Τέλος πάντων. Εντάξει, θα το δεχτώ ότι αυτά που λέω ακούγονται περίεργα. Προφανώς και το ξέρω αλλιώς δεν θα έγραφα κάπου που κανείς δεν ξέρει το όνομά μου και με καλύπτει αυτή η ανωνυμία. Δεν βγαίνω έξω να τα φωνάζω αυτά τα πράγματα΄. Δεν νομίζω ότι παίζω σε έργο, από πού προκύπτει αυτό, θες να μου εξηγήσεις? Αν το πίστευα αυτό, πολύ θα γούσταρα γιατί θα ήμουν τρελή. Ο τρελός είναι ευτυχισμένος στον κόσμο του. Εγώ δεν ζω σε άλλο κόσμο. Σ' αυτόν που ζεις και αναπνέεις κι εσύ, βρίσκομαι. "Αυτο ειναι ετεροχρονισμος.Κι αυτο ειναι κατι που οταν ωριμασεις θα το καταλαβεις.Εσυ διαλεγεις να ζεις τη ζωη σου αφου γινει αναμνηση,η να ονειρευεσαι πριν ζησεις..Δεν συμβαινει αυτο ομως στους περισσοτερους". το έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές πιο πάνω ότι έχω αγχωτική διαταραχή και ψυχαναγκαστικές σκέψεις. Όποιον σοβαρό γιατρό κι αν ρωτήσεις θα σου πει ότι αυτός που το παθαίνει δεν φταίει για αυτό που κάνει στον εαυτό του. Ο εγκέφαλος αυτών των ανθρώπων, η χημεία του εγκεφάλου για να το πω καλύτερα εκκρίνει μια ουσία που την έχουν όλοι και έχει να κάνει και με την αδρεναλίνη, αλλά σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ. Εσένα για παράδειγμα θα εκκρινόταν αυτή η ουσία σε τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό αν βρισκόσουν μόνος και άοπλος στη ζούγκλα και σε κυνήγαγε μια τίγρης. ΜΕ ΛΟΓΟ δηλαδή/ Εμένα εκκρίνεται όταν κάθομαι ήσυχα κι ωραία και ρουφάω τον καφέ μου ή είμαι στο λεωφορείο και κοιτάω απ' το παράθυρο. Άνευ λόγου και αιτίας. Πώς μπορώ να ζω εγώ τη ζωή μου και να την νιώθω κάθε ώρα και στιγμή όταν με νεκρώνει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι το συναίσθημα του πανικου? Και ναι είναι σπάνιο. Ελάχιστο ποσοστό του πληθυσμού στο σύνολο το παθαίνει τόσο πολύ και με τόσο μεγάλη συχνότητα. Ανήκω σ' αυτό το ποσοστο και μπορώ να πω ότι έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Αλλά φαντάσου την πίεση που βιώνω και φαντάσου τον εαυτό σου να γλίτωνε ας πούμε από την τίγρη αλλά να είχε τρέξει 5 χιλιόμετρα μέσα σε κατάσταση έξαλλου πανικού, πώς θα ήταν μετά. Και άντε, ας βγάλουμε το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι. Ακόμα και σωματικά θα ήσουν κομμάτια. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι μετά από επεισόδιο πανικού νιώθω σαν σφουγγάρι που το στράγγιξαν, το στράγγιξαν, το στράγγιξαν και το ξαναστράγγιξαν και μετά το πέταξαν στον τοίχο. Κουρέλι.

----------


## last drive

Ο τροπος που μιλας για τη ζωη σου και τη σχεση σου δειχνει οτι βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου σα να ειναι ρολος και σε φτιαχνει αυτο.Δεν λες οτι σου συμβαινει αυτο και αυτο,προσπαθεις με την περιγραφη σου να τερψεις τον θεατη(εν προκειμενω τους αναγνωστες)και να γοητευσεις με την καταραμενη σου φυση και τη ζωη σου την αδικη.Ξερω οτι δεν μιλαω πολυ ευγενικα,αλλα δεν εισαι μονο εσυ ετσι,εχω γνωρισει λογω δουλειας πολλους σαν εσενα γι ΄αυτο πιανω αμεσως κατι που εσυ δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι φαινεται πισω απ΄αυτα που λες.Και ξαναλεω,διαβαζοντας το πρωτο μηνυμα σου,ημουν ετοιμη να σε συμπονεσω και να σου πω αλλα πραγματα,ο τροπος ομως που επιμενεις να απαντας υπερασπιζομενη τα βασανα σου και ο τροπος που αντιμετωπιζεις τα πραγματα με υποψιαζει για κατι αλλο.Μια χαρα περνας που πονας και που πεινας.Επειδη δεν ζητας βοηθεια.Δεν ζητας βοηθεια.Περιγραφεις τη ζωη σου απλα.Δεν θελεις να βοηθηθεις.Ξερω πολυ καλα τι ειναι οι κρισεις πανικου,δεν χρειαζεται να ρωτησω κανεναν,και ξερω οτι αυτος που το παθαινει δεν φταιει γι αυτο που κανει στον εαυτο του.Μπλεκεις πολλα πραγματα μαζι ondine.Πας να πεις το ενα και σου βγαινει το αλλο.Και δεν μου απαντησες ακομα,περνας καλα ετσι;θες να βοηθηθεις;θες να τρως και να μην παχαινεις;γιατι και αυτο γινεται.Θες να μην τρως και να γινεσαι το επικεντρο ουσα μη φυσιολογικη;αρχικα οποτε μπορεις πες αν ζητας βοηθεια για γινεις αυτο που πραγματικα εχεις προδιαγραφες να γινεις(κατι πολυ ωραιο και ξεχωριστο μου δινεις την εντυπωση) η αν απλα υποδυεσαι κατι μοιραιο και πονεμενο γιατι εχεις τρομερη αναγκη για ζεστασια και αγκαλιες και αποκλειστικη προσοχη(πραγμα το οποιο μπορεις να το κερδισεις και αλλιως..)

----------


## Ondine

Ο τρόπος που μιλάω για τη ζωή μου είναι πολύ συνοπτικός. Αν έπρεπε να μιλήσω για το τι ακριβώς ζω, δεν θα μου έφταναν ούτε 2 μήνες να κάθομαι να γράφω ασταμάτητα. Αυτή η συνοπτικότητα ίσως με κάνει να τα κάνω όλα ένα, να πετάγομαι από την ανορεξία στην κρίση πανικού, από τον πανικό στον μπαμπά μου και από τον μπαμπά μου στον γκόμενο. Αν μιλούσα αντί να γράφω, θα έλεγες κόφτην λογοδιάρροια και ηρέμησε. Οκ. Θα προσπαθήσω να λοιπόν να αναφέρομαι σε ένα πράγμα κάθε φορά. Με θίγει ελαφρώς το γεγονός ότι επιμένεις να λες ότι θεωρώ ότι υποδύομαι κάποιον ρόλο και ότι ζω τις μέρες μου με έναν τρόπο σαν να παίζω σε ταινία. Δεν προσπαθώ να τέρψω κανέναν. Ποιον να γοητεύσω και γιατί να το κάνω? Κερδίζω κάτι? Θα με δεις ποτέ ή θα σε δω εγώ? Θα μου δώσει βραβείο το φόρουμ για τον τρόπο που περιγράφω την αμαρτωλή ζωούλα μου? Δεν γράφω καλύτερα κανένα μυθιστόρημα να χεστώ και στο τάλιρο άμα λάχει? Δεν έχω όρεξη και κανένα κίνητρο να γοητεύσω κάποιον. Απλά μιλάω για μένα. Τι είμαι, τι κάνω. Και για να απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου, δεν ξέρω ακόμα αν ζητάω βοήθεια και τι είδους βοήθεια ζητάω. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι με κάποιο τρόπο με χαλαρώνει το να γράφω εδώ τι μου συμβαίνει, γιατί κάποιοι απαντάνε. Όπως εσύ, όπως και μερικοί άλλοι και αυτό βοηθάει γιατί παύεις για λίγο να πιστεύεις ότι είσαι μόνος σου. Απλά δεν είμαι τόσο μόνη όσο γράφω εδώ. Και για να αντιστρέψω κάπως αυτό που λες: εσύ διαβάζοντας αυτά που γράφω σου ήρθε στο μυαλό σκηνή από μπούρδα ταινία? Είναι η πραγματικότητά μου. Όταν λέω ότι δεν τρώω και νιώθω ελαφριά, μη με φαντάζεσαι μοιραία και ωραία να με φυσάει ο άνεμος και να φουντώνει η πλάση ή ότι θέλω ΕΓΩ να με φαντάζεστε έτσι. Φαντάσου με με τις πιτζάμες, με την κάλτσα μου την μπλε να κρέμεται στο πόδι, με τα νύχια φαγωμένα, να βλέπω στις 1 το βράδυ ιστορίες του αστυνόμου Μπέκα, το ψυγείο μου να κάνει γουρ γουρ και να μου σπάει τα νεύρα, τα τασάκια βρώμικα από δω κι από κει, αναμαλλιασμένη. ¨Οπως πραγματικά είναι δηλαδή. Όταν λέω ότι είμαστε κι εγώ κι ο δικός μου ο καθένας στην κοσμάρα του ο ένας ζαλισμένος, ο άλλος τεντωμένος, δεν το λέω για να φανταστείς δυο πρωταγωνιστές ωραίους και μοιραίους. Άνθρωποι είμαστε, κανονικοί με την διαφορά ότι είμαστε στον πάτο και οι δύο. Αλλά αυτό δεν μας κάνει φαντασμογορικούς για κανέναν λόγο. Αν μας έβλεπες στο δρόμο δεν θα σου λέγαμε κάτι, δεν θα ήταν σαν να προσγειωθήκαμε από κάπου αλλού. Δυο νέους θα έβλεπες αρχικά και ακόμα και να μας μιλούσες, φυσιολογικά θα φερόμασταν όπως ο καθένας. Το τι κρύβει ο καθένας μέσα του και τι κουβαλάει, δεν το δείχνει παρά μόνο εκεί που τον παίρνει, εκεί που θέλει, εκεί που πρέπει. Όταν μένουμε μόνοι μας, εγώ κι αυτός, βγαίνει όλη η παράνοια, αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι κάτι το εξωπραγματικό. Εξωπραγματική μπορεί να ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ όλη η φάση αυτή, το πώς ζω εγώ, το πώς ζει αυτός, τι κάνουμε στη ζωή μας, κυρίως επειδή είμαστε και οι δύο όπως είμαστε. Γιατί λέει κάποιος: καλά κι αυτή όλα στη ζωή της παράξενα τα έχει? Κάτι φυσιολογικό δεν υπάρχει? Όλα περίεργα και ψυχεδελικά? Ναι, όλα όσα έχω πει έτσι είναι αλλά αυτό δεν με καθιστά ηθοποιό ούτε μυθιστοριογράφο για "τέρψω" όποιον με διαβάζει. Η κατάσταση είναι έτσι. Και από την άλλη πλευρά είμαι ακριβώς όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Ξύνω τη μύτη μου, φτύνω το πρωί στο νεροχύτη την οδοντόκρεμα, τρώω τα νύχια μου, μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο, πάω για καφέ, στο περίπτερο, κάθομαι μπροστά στην ντουλάπα να δω τι θα βάλω όπως κάθε γυναίκα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της (:P :P), βλέπω γλυκές αλχημείες και μου τρέχουν τα σάλια, ακούω μητροπάνο και με πιάνουν τα σεκλέτια μου, πάω να πληρώσω τη ΔΕΗ, βρίζω τον φορτηγατζή που βγαίνει χωρίς φλας, μαζεύω αποδείξεις, πάω στο σούπερ μάρκετ, ανάβω τον θερμοσίφωνα, με τον φίλο μου χθες πήγα σινεμά, ποτέ δεν έχω αναπτήρα όταν θέλω να καπνίσω και αγοράζω καινούριους συνέχεια, λέω βλακείες με τις φίλες μου, πάω στη σχολή, στο κυλικείο, στο βιβλιοπωλείο.....!! Επίσης πάω τουαλέτα κι εγώ σαν παιδί και τραβάω και το καζανάκι . Άνθρωπος είμαι καλέ, κάνω ό,τι κάνουν όλοι και δεν πουλάω ιστορία. Αλλά ο λόγος που μπήκα εδώ είναι για να μιλήσω για την όσο να πεις παρανοϊκή πλευρά της ζωής μου που έχει αντίκτυπο στον τρόπο που τρέφομαι. Θέλω να βλέπω ότι θα υπάρξουν άνθρωποι που θα απαντήσουν όπως κάνεις εσύ και όπως κάνουν και άλλοι, του να διαβάσω ακόμα και εγώ η ίδια ξανά και ξανά τι γράφω, να τα κοιτάξω σαν να τα λέει κάποιος άλλος και τι απαντήσεις παίρνει. Περιγράφω τη χειρότερη πλευρά της ζωής μου γιατί αυτή είναι που με απασχολεί. Χαλαρώνω με το να γράφω ό, τι με σκοτώνει, με θυμώνει, με εξαγριώνει. Έστω και λίγο, ηρεμώ. Και υπάρχουν πολλές στιγμές που νιώθω σαν καταραμένο και το γράφω εδώ, όχι για να με θαυμάσεις. Γιατί να με θαυμάσεις? Δεν νομίζω!. Αφού έτσι αισθάνομαι.. Και όταν το λέω αυτό, δεν επιδιώκω να με σκέφτεσαι σαν κατεστραμμένο, πονεμένο και ταινιίστικο παιδαρέλι. Όταν το λέω θέλω να δώσω μια νότα του απόλυτου χάους που επικρατεί στο κεφάλι μου. Σαν να με χτυπάει κεραυνός στο κούτελο. ΜΠΑΜ! Και τώρα κατεστραμμένο νιώθω αλλά θα σου πω ακριβώς σε τι φάση είμαι για να μην πάει πάλι το μυαλό σου ότι με βάζω σε κάποιο ρόλο. Στο δωμάτιο, με το Pc, κάθομαι και κοιτάω το κινητό αν απάντησε στο μήνυμα ο άλλος (αλλά πούύ), πίνω cola zero και μου καίει τον ουρανίσκο και τη βρίσκω, σκέφτομαι ότι έχω να κάνω και κάτι εργασίες και μου γυρνάνε τα μυαλά, προσπαθώ να μην σκέφτομαι ότι πεινάω αν και έφαγα σήμερα πιο φυσιολογικά και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά. BINGO! είμαι αυτή που είμαι, τίποτα περισσότερο και τίποτα λιγότερο.

----------


## last drive

Αντε μπραβο!Τωρα συστηθηκαμε:cool2:!!Ναι,το φανταστηκα οτι θα σε θιξει αυτο που εγραψα και δεν μ΄αρεσει που σε εκανα να νιωσεις ασχημα.Επισης,δεν ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ησουν κατι αλλο απ΄αυτα που γραφεις παραπανω.Και συνεχισε να γραφεις γιατι μαλλον σε βοηθαει και σε κραταει αυτο.Και ζυγισου μια φορα δεν εγινε και τιποτα.Ζυγισου και αρχισε να βαζεις στη διατροφη σου πραγματα σιγα σιγα και θα βλεπεις τι συντηρει τις διαστασεις σου και τι οχι.Ενταξει,μπορει να μην εισαι εντελως ετοιμη να το κανεις αυτο,αλλα ας πουμε οτι μπορει καποια στιγμη να γινει,δεν μπορει;.Και θα στειλει κι αλλος..σιγα μη σ΄αφησει ετσι;)

----------


## Ondine

χαχααχχαχαχαχχαχααχαχαχχα χαχααχχαχαχαχα ας φάμε μια ντομάτα τώρα :bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## last drive

σκετη;

----------


## Ondine

με αλατάκι :cool:

----------


## last drive

Οχι αλατι ρε συ..θα πρηστεις.Και ποιος σ'ακουει μετα.

----------


## Ondine

θα πιω μετά νερό να πρηστώ κι άλλο :eureka:

----------


## last drive

΄νταξει.Ο καθενας με τα βιτσια του.:P

----------


## Ondine

νιώθω τόσο μόνη μου πάλι....νιώθω τόσο χάλια.....όσο καιρό "λείπω" από το forum, συνεχίζω να παλεύω με το να μην τρώω και με τα συναισθήματά μου όόόόταν τρώω. χθες αγόρασα ένα φουστανάκι κολλητό για βράδυ που λένε. Με κοίταξα στον καθρέφτη του δοκιμαστήριου και είδα πόσο έχω αδυνατίσει και με πλημμύρισε άγρια χαρά. Αν δεν είχα χάσει τόσα κιλά, αποκλείεται να μου έμπαινε. Στις 6 σήμερα το πρωί όμως πεινούσα ρε παιδιά, σαν λύκος. Και έφαγα 2,5 φέτες ψωμί με μια ντομάτα και κάτι πράγματα που έφτιαξε η μαμά μου που έμοιαζαν με πατημένους κεφτέδες αλλά πρέπει να ήταν γλυκιά κολοκύθα. Και έφαγα 7 τέτοια κεφτεδάκια. Τώρα νιώθω χοντρή, κάθομαι και κοιτάω συνέχεια τι έτρωγα τις προηγούμενες μέρες (γιατί κρατάω σημειώσεις καθημερινά). Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, μέχρι και τα καρότα μετράω, μέχρι και τις τσίχλες. Εννοείται ότι το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι σήμερα δεν ξανατρώω. 2, 5 φέτες ψωμί, 1 ντομάτα και τα 7 "κεφτεδάκια" είναι για μένα ημερήσια πρόσληψη τροφής και επειδή δεν ξέρω και πόσες θερμίδες μπορεί να είχαν αυτά, δεν το διακινδυνεύω να ξεπεράσω τις 1200. Ο αδερφός μου δεν είναι εδώ, η μάνα μου λείπει, με τον πατέρα μου δεν θέλω πάρε δώσε ως γνωστόν. τις προάλλες με έβαλε κάτω και μου μίλαγε για το βάρος μου και το τσιγάρο και κόντευε να κλάψει, πρώτη φορά τον είδα έτσι. για να τον ηρεμήσω και καλά ότι τρώω, έκοψα λάχανο και το έφαγα. Αλλά σήμερα επανήλθε ο καθένας, έγινε ο παλιός καλός του εαυτός, ο μπαμπάς μου μονόχνοτος και αμίλητος κι εγώ στην κοσμάρα μου, κλεισμένη στο δωμάτιο να πίνω καφέ και να καπνίζω. Με τον φίλο μου τίποτα δεν πάει καλά, νιώθω κι από κει άδεια, ψάχνω εδώ και ώρα φίλες μου για να βγω λίγο από το σπίτι και δεν βρίσκω καμία, δεν το σηκώνει καμία. Λες και με μουτζώσανε σήμερα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Ο φίλος μου θα πάει για καφέ εδώ στα μέρη μας, με άτομα που ξέρω ως επί το πλείστον και του έχω πει ότι θέλω να γνωρίσω και άλλους φίλους του και μου έχει πει ότι και αυτοί του το λένε, αλλά δεν μου λέει να πάω. Ενώ με ρώτησε τι θα κάνω και λέω δεν ξέρω,, δεν μου πρότεινε καν να πάω μαζί τους. Νιώθω αποκομμένη, ότι με βγάζει απ' τη ζωή του, ότι είμαι ένα ξεχωριστό κομμάτι γι' αυτόν αλλά υποτίθεται ότι στις σχέσεις, βάζεις τον άλλον στην καθημερινότητά σου, ξέρεις τους φίλους του. Δεν λέω όπου πάει να με σέρνει κι εμένα μαζί του, αλλά 5 μήνες τώρα δεν έχουμε βρεθεί μαζί με άλλους, να περνάμε καλά, να μιλάμε, να γελάμε, να νιώθω ότι είμαι πραγματικά η κοπέλα του. Όλο οι δυο μας, οι δυο μας, οι δυο μας. Και πάντα μετά από κανά 2ωρο, 3ωρο μαζί, θα είναι ο πρώτος που θα πει ¨πάμε σιγά, σιγά?". δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να το είπα εγώ.... :( :( Τι τέλεια που περνάω!! νιώθω χοντρή, άθλια, αγχωμένη, πιάνω τα κόκαλά μου να δω αν είναι στη θέση τους και τι να λέμε τώρα, έχετε γεια βρυσούλες. Θα κατέβω στο κέντρο και θα δω βιτρίνες μόνη μου και θα συγκινούμαι με τα πρόωρα χριστουγεννιάτικα λαμπιόνια στα μαγαζιά. Μετά θα πάω να πιω μόνη μου γαλλικό και θα ρίχνω ζαχαρίνες στο κουπάκι μου.

----------


## ΣοΦιΑ:)

Γεια σου ondine! Kαλή χρονιά σε εσένα και σε όλα τα παιδιά του φόρουμ! 
Κατ' αρχάς, θα σου πω πόσο υπέροχα γράφεις.. Διαβάζω κατά καιρούς τι ανεβάζουν στο φόρουμ, αλλά συνήθως δεν απαντάω.. Κυρίως γιατί τις περισσότερες φορές δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Αλλά ακόμα και όπως ανέφερες, ο σκοπός σου δεν ήταν να "τέρψεις" ,οφείλω να σου πω ότι ακούσια το κάνεις. Μαγεύεις. Η ζωή σου, και όλα αυτά που έχεις περάσει, είναι τόσο ενδιαφέρον (όσο και αν δεν το βλέπεις), που μιλάς κατευθείαν στην καρδιά του αναγνώστη.. Μην σταματάς να γράφεις. Κάνει καλό και σε εσένα, αλλά και σε εμάς που αντιλαμβανόμαστε ποσό ιδιαίτερη είσαι. Ένα πληγωμένο πλάσμα είσαι, που όπως είπες αναζητάς έμμεσα την εκδίκηση.. Μην βασανίζεσαι κοριτσάκι μου, μόνο κακό στον εαυτό σου κάνεις. Μην σβήσεις ΕΣΥ για όλους τους μαλάκες που βρέθηκαν στην ζωή σου, μην καταστραφείς. Ο κόσμος χρειάζεται άτομα σαν εσένα! Δειξ τους, ότι σε έσπρωξαν και ΟΧΙ μόνο δεν έπεσες, αλλά είσαι πιο δυνατή και πιο άξια από αυτούς (αναφέρομαι στους γονείς σου και στους συμμαθητές σου, όσο σκληρό και αν ακούγεται). Όσον αφορά τον φίλο σου, θα σε συμβούλευα να του πεις την σκέψη σου. Από τα λεγόμενά σου, καταλαβαίνω ότι όντως σε αγαπάει, οπότε θα σε καταλάβει, όταν του εκφράσεις αυτό σου το παράπονο. Νομίζω, ότι κ εγώ αν σας έβλεπα, θα θεωρούσα ότι ταιριάζετε.. Ζητάτε αγάπη και φροντίδα ο ένας από τον άλλον.. Είναι η δύναμή σου, κ εσύ με την σειρά σου η δική του :) 
Τέλος, για την διατροφή σου, δεν θα σου πω να ξεκινήσεις ξαφνικά να τρως κανονικά, και ως δια μαγείας θα γίνεις ο πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος του πλανήτη. Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο σκαλοπάτι στην σκάλα που θέλουμε όλοι εμείς να ανέβεις, γιατί ακόμα και αν δεν σε ξέρουμε, νιώθω ότι σε "ξέρουμε" πιο πολύ από τον καθένα, και σου μιλάω ειλικρινά ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ! Μην αφήσεις κανέναν να σε πατήσει.. Και κυρίως, μην αφήσεις τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό να το κάνει αυτό. Ξεκίνα από μικρά βήματα κάθε φορά.. Μια μπουκιά σήμερα, μια συζήτηση με τον φίλο σου για τ παράπονό σου αύριο, ένα τηλέφωνο στις φίλες σου για καφέ μεθαύριο, και όλα σιγά-σιγά θα γίνουν όπως πραγματικά πρέπει να είναι. Είναι δύσκολος ο δρόμος της επιστροφής, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι μπορείς να το κάνεις.. Θα χαρώ πολύ αν μου απαντήσεις. Φιλάκιαα! :)

----------


## Ondine

Πωπω! Έχουμε Απρίλιο και κοντεύει να τελειώσει κιόλας και τώρα είδα το μήνυμα αυτό! έχω να μπω στο φόρουμ από τότε που έγραψα τελευταία φορά....Σοφία, το μήνυμά σου με έκανε να χαρώ πολύ και με βοήθησε, όσο διάβαζα τόσο πιο πολύ χαμογελούσα..ΤΟ θέμα με τη διατροφή μου δεν έχει αλλάξει, συνεχίζω να υποφέρω αλλά τουλάχιστον έχω σταθεροποιήσει κάπως το βάρος μου, δεν χάνω πλέον τόσο πολύ γιατί δεν κάνω σκληρή δίαιτα πια...Προσπαθώ να χαλαρώσω και να ηρεμήσω, αλλάζει και ο καιρός, βγαίνει ο ήλιος και θέλω να είμαι κι εγώ ηλιόλουστη :) :) Θα αρχίσω να γράφω πιο σοβαρά μου φαίνεται :bouncy: έχω τόσες ώρες που συνήθως δεν έχω τι να κάνω, τουλάχιστον ας κάνω κάτι που βοηθάει κι εμένα και άλλους!! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά, και όσοι δεν θα μπορούσατε να πείτε κάτι τέτοιο, μην στεναχωριέστε, έχω καταλάβει πλέον ότι ούτε μόνιμη δυστυχία υπάρχει, ούτε μόνιμη ευτυχία. Όλα γυρίζουν :) Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είμαι τέλεια αλλά όπως είπα και πριν προσπαθώ. Και μέσα σε όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια, ένα πράγμα που κατάλαβα είναι ότι το παρελθόν δεν μπορώ να το ξεχάσω ή να το διαγράψω, όπως και κανένας δηλαδή, αλλά μπορώ να το δω ξεκάθαρα όπως είναι. Παρελθόν. Πάει και τέλειωσε. Ο χρόνος κυλάει και καμιά φορά με πιάνει πανικός ότι θα γεράσω και όλη μου η ζωή θα έχει φύγει χωρίς να το καταλάβω..δεν γίνεται το μόνο που θα θυμάμαι να είναι πόσο πολύ πεινούσα και πόσο πολύ με πλήγωσαν διάφοροι για διάφορους λόγους. Πλέον είμαι σε θέση να επιλέγω ποιους θα έχω γύρω μου και δεν είμαι μικρό παιδάκι στο σχολείο για να δέχομαι "επιθέσεις" από κανέναν. :roll::roll: θα μπαίνω πιο συχνά στο φόρουμ για όποιον θέλει να μιλάμε!! Μπορώ να βοηθήσω, πέρασα από πολλά και μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι έχω διαφύγει τον κίνδυνο να γίνω ανορεξική ή να πάθει κάτι άλλο η υγεία μου, συνεχίζω να ταλαιπωρώ τον εαυτό μου με σκέψεις και κλάματα, αλλά δεν υποσιτίζομαι..Ξεπεράστηκε αυτό το φοβερό πράγμα. Είμαι στη διάθεσή σας και Σοφία μου, ευχαριστώ και πάλι και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση σε ένα τόσο ωραίο μήνυμα.!

----------


## ΣοΦιΑ:)

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόση χαρά μου έδωσες με την "αλλαγή" σου αυτή (εντός εισαγωγικών γιατί γενικά απεύχομαι εντελώς την αλλαγή του εαυτού σου όπως σου ξανάπα λόγω του ότι νιώθω ότι σε ξέρουμε πολύ καλά πια, και εγώ προσωπικά αλλά και άλλα μέλη φαντάζομαι έχουν δεθεί μαζί σου, αλλά αλλαγή της στάσης ζωής σου με την οποία καταχάρηκα οφείλω να ομολογήσω). Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι αδιάκριτη, αλλά πώς πήρες αυτή την απόφαση να τα αφήσεις όλα πίσω σου και ν φτιάξεις την διατροφή σου; 

Υ.Γ. Σε ευχαριστώ και για τ καλά σου λόγια:) Χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που σε έκανα να γελάσεις και με κάποιο σε βοήθησα! 
Και ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ από καρδιάς γιατί έχεις κάνει σημαντικότατα βήματα στην ζωή σου που άλλος στην θέση σου μπορεί να μην είχε καν το θάρρος να το κάνει! Χίλια Μπράβο κοριτσάκι μου, συνέχισε έτσι :)))

----------


## Ondine

Νομίζω πως βαρέθηκα απλά να ξυπνάω το πρωί και το μυαλό μου να γεμίζει απευθείας με ένα απίστευτο άγχος απόλυτα και ολοκληρωτικά για το φαγητό. για το ΦΑΓΗΤΟ!! είναι τόσο γελοίο όταν σκέφτομαι με τι καθόμαστε και ταλαιπωρούμε τους εαυτούς μας (και μιλάω για τη συγκεκριμένη διαταραχή, του να είσαι αδύνατος και να βλέπεις τέρατα στους καθρέφτες, να θες να χάνεις συνέχεια κιλά, και τα λοιπά). Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να πω ότι έχω ξεπεράσει το θεματάκι μου, ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω είμαι κάπως αγχωμένη και με φουσκωμένο στομάχι από το άγχος γιατί τον τελευταίο μήνα, δηλαδή όλο τον Απρίλιο, περίπου τις 10 από τις 30 μέρες έφαγα αρκετά παραπάνω απ' το κανονικό:P:P Ένα απόγευμα κιόλας, είχα φάει τόσο πολύ και είχα κάνει τόσο κακούς συνδυασμούς που δεν μπορούσα να περπατήσω απ' τον πόνο και η κοιλιά μου είχε φτάσει στο Πεκίνο, τόσο πρησμένη δεν την έχω ξαναδεί! Και μιλάμε για πόνο, αφού πήγα στη μάνα μου και λέω βοήθεια, κάνε κάτι και με έβαλε καθισμένη σε ορθή γωνία για κανά μισάωρο να πάει το φαγητό στον τόπο του.Το φαί πήγε στον τόπο του, η καρδιά μου δεν πήγε βέβαια, γιατί είχα αγχωθεί τόοοοσο πολύ, ήδη έβλεπα τον εαυτό μου να μην του κάνουν τα ρούχα του. Σήμερα τα ξημερώματα με ξύπνησε η πείνα, έφαγα ψωμί με μαρμελάδα(αρκετό), χωρίς να φουσκώσω καν και ξανακοιμήθηκα μετά ξανάφαγα όλη μέρα διάφορα πράγματα, και μετά έφαγα και στο τσακίρ κέφι κάτι γλυκά και ήρθα και έστρωσα :bigsmile: Το καλό είναι ότι με όλα τούτα τα τρελά δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι πάνω μου. Καλό για μένα τουλάχιστον γιατί οι γύρω μου επιμένουν ότι είμαι υπερβολικά αδύνατη. Εγώ πάνω σαυτό έχω να πω ότι δεν θα με έλεγα με τίποτα υπερβολικά λεπτή, αναγνωρίζω σίγουρα ότι είμαι μια αδύνατη κοπέλα αλλά δεν είναι να με δεις και να τρομάξεις! Το μόνο που μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι είναι λίγο τραγικό πάνω μου είναι τα πόδια μου, αλλά έχω τέτοιο σκαρί που γενικά πόδια έχω πάντα λεπτά σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο σώμα. Είμαι "μήλο" που λένε:P Και τελειώνω με την ωραία αυτή ανατομική περιγραφή.. Δύναμη βρήκα από συγκεκριμένα άτομα γύρω μου, αλλά κυρίως από μένα, από μέσα μου. Και τονίζω το δεύτερο γιατί αν από μόνος σου δεν θες να αλλάξει κάτι, ό, τι και να σου πουν οι άλλοι δεν πρόκειται να το ακούσεις. Δεν πρόκειται, απλά. Τόσους μήνες θυμάμαι τους γονείς μου, τον αδερφό μου, τον φίλο μου να κοπανιούνται ότι είμαι πολύ αδύνατη, ότι κινδυνεύω, ότι , ότι... Τα άκουγα όσα λέγανε, αλλά δεν τα ΑΚΟΥΓΑ. ήμουν καρφωμένη στους δικούς μου στόχους, κλεισμένη στη φούσκα μου. Πέρασα άπειρες νύχτες, πρωινά, μεσημέρια, κλαίγοντας για φέτες τοστ, μέλια και αυγοτάραχα που κάποια στιγμή μάλλον είπα ένα δεν γαμιέται και απλά υπάκουσα στην ανώτερη δύναμη, στο σώμα μου το ίδιο. Πρέπει να είχα τραγικές ελλείψεις, έχω φάει πάρα πολύ και δεν έχω βάλει τίποτα. Και θυμάμαι που τον Οκτώβριο και τον Νοέμβριο μου λέγανε όλοι για χαλάρωσε, τι κάνεις, πού θες να φτάσεις? και τώρα κοντεύουμε στο καλοκαίρι έχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες και κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι τι έφαγα στις 3 Απριλίου και αν αυτό μπορεί να με παχύνει! Έλεος! θα καούν τα μυαλά μου και τα χρειάζομαι, έχω μια εξεταστική για πτυχίο δεν μπορώ να σκέφτομαι άλλο τέτοια πράγματα! Όπως μου είπε πολύ σωστά ο φίλος μου, πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να αρχίσω να ζω και να μην θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να αποδείξω κάτι στους άλλους!! Γιατί αυτό έκανα και κάνω ακόμα σε κάποιο ποσοστό. Προσπαθώ να αποδείξω ότι είμαι η αδύνατη γκόμενα, που αντέχει να μη φάει γιατί είναι πολύ δυνατή και με γερή θέληση, και ΟΥΑΟΥ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗν! Και ΩΩΩΩ δες πόσο μικρά ρούχα μπορεί να φοράει, μα πώς τα καταφέρνει?? Λες και το χρωστάω σε κανέναν. ΌΧΙ ρε. δεν το χρωστάω πουθενά. Από πότε δηλαδή? Από πότε οι άλλοι θα τρώνε ό, τι θέλουνε, θα είναι χαρούμενοι, θα βγαίνουν βόλτες, θα τρώνε παγωτά και θα πίνουν βότκες και εγώ θα λιμοκτονώ παρέα με τσιγάρα σε καμιά γωνιά του σπιτιού μου? Γιατί όσο καιρό παλεύω με την ιδιότυπη κατά τα φαινόμενα ανορεξία μου, δεν έκανα τίποτα άλλο από το να κάθομαι σπίτι, να μετράω θερμίδες, να αποφεύγω τις εξόδους, και το μακρύτερο που πήγαινα ήταν η σχολή και άντε κανάς καφές με το ζόρι πριν με πιάσει η λιποθυμιά της πείνας και γίνω Λούις να πάω σπίτι να φάω κανά λουκάνικο γαλοπούλας με 59 θερμιδες. Έχω να βγω για ποτό από τις 8 Φεβρουαρίου! Λόγω αδυναμίας σωματικής, λόγω νύστας,λόγω του ότι θεωρούσα ότι τα ρούχα μου δεν θα μου κάνουν και θα είμαι χάλια! Άκου πράγματα!Δηλαδή ένα πράγμα να είμαι αδύνατη για να με δέχονται οι άλλοι, αλλά δεν με βλέπαν και ποτέ! κλεισμένη στο σπίτι, μόνη μου, με τα κόκαλά μου και τα "υπερφαγικά" μου. Λες και οι άλλοι θα με ζυγίσουν όταν βγω έξω να δουν αν πήρα 700 γραμμάρια. Είναι γελοίο πόσο μπορεί να σε τρελάνει αυτή η ιστορία. Είναι γελοίο αλλά είναι τόσο μα τόσο πραγματικό!! Μπορεί για άλλους να φαίνεται αδιανόητο πόσο ταλαιπωρούμαστε, να μην μπορούν καν να το φανταστούν, αλλά είναι τόσο έντονα τα συναισθήματα, τόσο μεγάλη η αυτο-απόρριψή μας, το μόνο που θέλουμε είναι μια τεράστια, ζεστή αγκαλιά, το πιστεύω. Και αυτή η αγκαλιά πιάνει τόπο μόνο όταν μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ πονας εκείνη την ώρα γιατί όντως πονάει όλο αυτό, αιμορραγούμε κανονικά όπως θα ένιωθε κάποιος που μόλις έμαθε ότι είναι βαριά άρρωστος. Εϊναι τόση η τρέλα του μυαλού τις ώρες της έξαρσης της διαταραχής που πιστεύω ότι με τέτοια θολούρα, νιώθουμε απόλυτο τρόμο και πανικό. Συναισθήματα απείρου κάλλους, και τόσο μα τόσο άδικα. Τελειώνω εδώ το μήνυμα και συνεχίζω σε άλλο γιατι ειναι τεράστιο και θα κουράσει:smilegrin:

----------


## Ondine

ήμουν στο λεωφορείο πριν κάποιες μέρες και έπεσε το μάτι μου σε ένα ζευγαράκι, που στεκόταν μπροστά στην πόρτα. το αγόρι ήταν αδύνατο, το κορίτσι στρουμπουλό. Αυτός είχε τυλιγμένα τα χέρια του γύρω της και την φιλούσε στο μέτωπο. Και το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα ασυνείδητα σχεδόν ήταν πώς είναι δυνατόν να κυκλοφορούν αυτοί οι δύο μαζί? ο λεπτός και η χοντρή? ο ωραίος και η επιεικώς αδιάφορη? Συνήλθα γρήγορα, έριξα μια φανταστική μπουνιά στη μούρη μου. Και σκέφτηκα την ίδια μου τη σκέψη. Γιατί το σκέφτηκα αυτό? πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν τέτοια ζευγάρια? Τέτοιος άνθρωπος είμαι? τέτοια σκύλα? και με με λίγη σκέψη κατάλαβα τι είχε παιχτεί μέσα στο κεφάλι μου. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΧΟΜΟΥΝ! δεν ανεχόμουν την κοπέλα να τα έχει όλα αυτά χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πεινάει όπως εγώ! να λιμοκτονεί και να μετράει τις θερμίδες της τσίχλας! χωρίς να "χρειάζεται" να βρίσκει στην αγορά τα πιο καυτά και κοντά σορτσάκια να της κάνουν! χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κλαίει επειδή φούσκωσε το στομαχάκι της! είδα μια κοπέλα να ΖΕΙ χωρίς να αυτοτιμωρείται για το τίποτα. Αυτό ήταν λοιπόν το πρόβλημά μου. Ήταν σαν να λέω: "καλά ρε, με δουλεύετε? εγώ κάθομαι και ψωμολυσσάω για να κερδίζω γκόμενους και αυτή δεν δίνει μία για το τι τρώει, πότε και γιατί και έχει γκόμενο τρυφερό, γλυκό και ωραίο?" Και αποφάσισα να την τιμωρήσω εγώ! Με τη σκέψη μου και την κριτική μου. Και η φάπα ευτυχώς ήρθε γρήγορα και σκέφτηκα ότι είμαι μια σκύλα, μια ηλίθια..Κανείς δεν αξίζει περισσότερο ή λιγότερο επειδή έφαγε ή δεν έφαγε, επειδή θα βάλει ή θα βγάλει, επειδή προχθές έσκασε στο φαγητό ή κάνει δίαιτα εδώ και 25 χρόνια. Δεν θα πάρουμε κανένα πτυχίο ζωής ή δύναμης ή θέλησης επειδή καταφέραμε να γίνουμε η σκιά του καημένου του εαυτού μας. Το έχω καταλάβει τόσο μα τόσο πολύ αυτό που θέλω να γελάσω δυνατά τώρα από την ευτυχία αυτής της συνειδητοποίησης. Φάτε και πιείτε ανενόχλητοι και ανενόχλητες μωρεεεεεεεεε!! και τι θα γίνει? θα βάλουμε ένα κιλό? Να βάλουμε 3,4! Θα τα χάσουμε στο άψε σβήσε όποτε θέλουμε! Αφού μπορέσαμε μια φορά, μπορούμε εκατό.Όλοι οι άνθρωποι στον πλανήτη αδυνατίζουν και παχαίνουν για διάφορους λόγους, και όσοι είμαστε τυχεροί τα κάνουμε και τα δύο κατά βούληση χωρίς να υπάρχει αντίσταση απτο σώμα μας. Το συμβάν αυτό στο λεωφορείο με έκανε να δω και την άλλη πλευρά όλου αυτού του προβλήματος. Δεν αλλάζει μόνο το σώμα μας. Αλλάζει και η άποψή μας για τα σώμαΤΑ γενικά. Συνειδτοποιώ ότι βλέπω τους κανονικούς, υπέρβαρους. Ακόμα και μια φίλη μου, κολλητή, που πάντα τη θεωρούσα αδύνατη κοπέλα, τώρα όταν είμαι δίπλα της νίώθω σαμιαμίδι και την βλέπω τοφάλα! Είναι σαν να φοράμε γυαλιά, δεν βλέπουμε τέρατα μόνο στον καθρέφτη αλλά και γύρω μας..Κουράστηκα να γράφω, έχω τόσα μα τόσα πολλά να πω που δεν χωράνε..Καληνύχτα προς το παρόν, καλό ξημέρωμα και όποιος πεινάει να φάει:D και άμα σκάσει και νιώσει τύψεις ή άμα δεν σκάσει αλλά πάλι νιώσει τύψεις, εδώ είμαι εγώ αν θέλει κανείς να μου μιλήσει, να ανακουφιστεί. ξέρω πώς είναι να νιώθεις τύψεις μετά από φαι. Μη σου τύχει!

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

Ondine αν και δεν με ξέρεις είχα διαβάσει το θέμα σου και πιο παλιά και για να πω την αλήθεια είχα στεναχωρηθεί πολύ γι' αυτό που περνούσες. Δεν θα πω τίποτα άλλο εκτός από ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για αυτά που έχεις καταφέρει!!!!!

http://i.imgur.com/bKVpFSC.png

Υ.Σ Σόρρυ για το μέγεθος της εικόνας ==))

----------


## Ondine

well....that was terrific, fabulous!:wink1:

----------


## sweetgirl_ed

You're fabulous :P

----------

